# *** If you are Not Fully Registered/Unable to post on any other boards



## lovetoscrap

****  Please be sure you are not trying to post on the *COMPLETED TRIP REPORTS* board.  That board is *READ ONLY* and does not allow any posting. ***
*EDITED 2/18/15:  With the change to new boards at the beginning of February this thread is being closed to discussion.  If you are having problems with your account please follow the directions below.  Also please read the Tech Support Forum found here: http://www.disboards.com/forums/technical-support.43/ and the "New Board Issues" subforum there. * 

If you have technical questions please read the FAQ thread here on the Welcome Board or check out the Tech Support board linked above.  Please don't post Technical questions on the Welcome Board.

Look under your username to the left.  If it says "*Registered User*" then you have not completed your registration or your account is currently inactive. You should have received an email with a link that you need to click on to confirm your registration. *Please check your Junk/Spam/Bulk Mail folders *because often the email ends up there. If you can't find it, or don't think you received it then please *send an email to support@wdwinfo.com *from the email address you gave when you registered, include your username, and a brief explanation of what the problem is.  It can take up to a week for you to get a response.


If you are a current or formerly  *ACTIVE MEMBER* that has all the sudden lost the ability to post on other boards: the most common reason is that you changed your email address on the account and haven't confirmed the change.  You will need to go into the email account you were using and find the email from the DISboards that has a link to click to confirm that you have changed the email address.  If you no longer have access to that account or can't find the email we sent then please follow the directions in red above, providing both your former and current email address and an explanation of the problem.

Once you have completed the registration process and your account is active you will be free to post on all of the other boards here. 

Occasionally some ISPs block emails coming from the DIS.  You would need to contact your email provider for help with this.

Please don't post here with discussion or about other Tech Questions.    This is only so we can have the list of the users that need to have their accounts activated.  All other posts will be deleted.

Thanks for your patience


----------



## ratatouille1

I did not receive the email, I sent an email to 111@wdwinfo.com and there is nothing in my junk folder.


----------



## Donald's Shrink

Same for me, I also did not receive an activation email or a reply to the email I sent to 111@wdwinfo.com, and there is nothing in my junk folder.


----------



## storzo

I have not been receiving emails, problem with the provider (hotmail) so I switched to an aol address and I still am not receiving emails but now I can't fully register either.  I have tried emailing disboards about the problem, but have no idea if they were received or answered because I can't receive any dis email.  Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## miki

storzo said:


> I have not been receiving emails, problem with the provider (hotmail) so I switched to an aol address and I still am not receiving emails but now I can't fully register either.  I have tried emailing disboards about the problem, but have no idea if they were received or answered because I can't receive any dis email.  Thanks for any help you can provide.



This is the profile with the hotmail account.  I tried to create a new profile when I still couldn't get emails so this is the new profile.  I left one with hotmail and one with aol to see if one would start working...but so far no such luck and I am "locked out" out of both.


----------



## mnmom22

I  have been unable to post or reply since Monday when I changed my email address after posting a reservation wanted request on the DVC board.  I did not receive the confirmation email however I have received several of the automated emails from support.  I have tried everything in them and still nothing.  I do use Yahoo but there are no emails in my bulk folder and I have received the auoto reply from Support @wdwinfo.com. I can't reply to the people who were nice enough to offer to make a reservation.  We're trying to travel in March so every day I don't have a res made  is more likely I won't be able to get one.  It's very frustrating.  Now it's Friday and Member Services for DVC will be closed for the weekend.  Can anyone help????
Betsy


----------



## chinadoll03

Hi, I'm one of the ones who can't complete my registration---I tried both of my emails addresses and neither has received the activation email. I sent an email to support and got the one that said "email 111 and write 'activate' in the subject line," but still nothing. Thanks!


----------



## SatninDis

Same here too. I contacted 111@wdwinfo.com and didn't receive any reply back. Nothing is going to my spam folder...I turned it off just to get anything from wdwinfo. I hope it gets figured out soon!


----------



## TheBlackPearl1

Same here, no initial email and nothing since I sent an email to activate.


----------



## Angieandpooster

I'm stuck too. I have gmail. Anyone else w/ gmail that isn't getting the emails?


----------



## TheBlackPearl1

Angieandpooster said:


> I'm stuck too. I have gmail. Anyone else w/ gmail that isn't getting the emails?


I'm gmail too.


----------



## Unregistered

SAme here. I can't post anywhere else. My user name is JagsandJax and my email is TRubio19@aol.com. Thanks


----------



## JagsandJax

OOPS!!! I wasn't loged in. Again JagsandJax, TRubio19@aol.com


----------



## Copper Queen

I'm one who hasn't received anything.  I'm using a yahoo email after trying several times with changing my address.

Thank you for looking into this.


----------



## Suzibrat

*I'm using gmail and there is nothing in my spam folder. I haven't received any replies from **111@wdwinfo.com** either. Thank you for all your help on this! Suzi*


----------



## Mickey.Mouse

I changed e-mail addresses and everything is all messed up.  Can someone please help???

Thanks!!!!


----------



## ovrmihed

I followed the directions and received an email stating to message the 111 address and have not received anything else. If it is helpful I have a msn address.


----------



## dis1961

I also did not receive any activation instructions as with others.
I cannot post as well...

dis1961


----------



## Shannalee724

I also have not received my activation email.

Thank you.


----------



## kaylajr

Just letting you all know 
that this is being worked on 

and for now feel free to ask any questions you have here
on the welcome board and we will do our best to help you 
out until we can get this straightened out


----------



## disneymagic12

Hi, I'm also having problems posting on boards besides this one. I tried to create an account with my gmail address and my hotmail address. I didn't receive an activation email in either inbox. 

thx!!


----------



## 2littleprincesses28

I too am unable to activate my acct. I have contacted all of the email adresses.


----------



## DisneyFan83

I changed my email, and never received a confirmation... then I emailed both support and then the 111 address, and still received nothing. I checked my bulk email, but there's nothing there either.


----------



## Sandra08

I haven't received my activation email.


----------



## sluna77

Also have not recieved an email. . .  ssluna77@gmail.com


----------



## pw1010

Any update?  I still can't post and never rec'd the initial activation email.  I use gmail as well.


----------



## PiratePoint

I also did not recieve an activation e-mail. I use Yahoo e-mail.


----------



## lovetoscrap

UPDATE!! ​     

Everyone shout together with me

 THANK YOU WEBMASTERS!!! 


It looks like all the new members that have posted here are now fully registered!  Look under your user name--if it says "Earning my Ears" you may now fly free and post to your hearts content.

Enjoy your DIS time  

Please DO NOT try to change your email address at this time for any reason or you may end up right back here.  For the DIS veterns that were here due to email changes, please check your accounts and posting abilities and let me know if you have been taken care of also.  Thanks.

If anyone else is having problems please continue to post here so we direct the WM's to one thread.


----------



## chinadoll03

Thank you!!! Whoo-hoo!!!


----------



## CdnTink

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!!!  I just found this post and have been having this problem for over a week!!  Now I can post!!


----------



## pw1010

Thank you!


----------



## splashmountainjaxson

Hello
I also have not received an activation link in my email. I check junk folders, and nothing is there either. I am posting here in hopes to be fully 'activated'.
Thanks!


----------



## Copper Queen

Thanks for getting us up and running!


----------



## lovetoscrap

splashmountainjaxson said:


> Hello
> I also have not received an activation link in my email. I check junk folders, and nothing is there either. I am posting here in hopes to be fully 'activated'.
> Thanks!



When did you register?  Try logging out and logging back in.  If that doesn't work then you are still being processed.  Post here again so I can let a WM know.


----------



## i_heart_disney85

I keep getting an error-postcount to low message every time i try to post! Its been happening for the past 3 days. I've received my register email & i'm logged in. Any advice?


----------



## lovetoscrap

i_heart_disney85 said:


> I keep getting an error-postcount to low message every time i try to post! Any advice?



Where are you trying to post?


----------



## i_heart_disney85

I'm trying to post in the Dining Reviews section

This is exactly what it says "Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'."

Am I doing something wrong maybe? I can't figure it out! Its driving me nuts! I keep writing out my reviews then they won't post!


----------



## splashmountainjaxson

I registered on Jan 10th ( or close there to it)....I have logged off and back on..still not able to Post. Looks like I am still being processed.


----------



## diznykidz

I am still unable to post to any points for rent or trade threads???
I am looking to rent points in February and would like to figure out how to do it. 
If anyone can help with this please e-mail me at momz3boyz@yahoo.com
Thanks,
Christine


----------



## lovetoscrap

i_heart_disney85 said:


> I'm trying to post in the Dining Reviews section
> 
> This is exactly what it says "Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'."
> 
> Am I doing something wrong maybe? I can't figure it out! Its driving me nuts! I keep writing out my reviews then they won't post!



Hmmm.  I have no idea.  I don't think that board has a post count minimum to post.  Are you getting logged out when you try to post?  Look in the upper right corner and make sure it still says your name when you are tryint to post.  Try posting a thread/post response here on the Test board:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=88 and come back and let me know what happens.  I will find a Dining board Mod and see if there is something going on I don't know about over there.




splashmountainjaxson said:


> I registered on Jan 10th ( or close there to it)....I have logged off and back on..still not able to Post. Looks like I am still being processed.



Yep, it does.  Be patient.  It may take a few days.  You can start threads to ask questions here on the Welcome Board and we will try to help with anything we can.  You can also start a thread here and I can move it to the appropriate board if you want, but you won't be able to respond to any of the replys you get.  But if you just want to get answers it can still be helpful. 




diznykidz said:


> I am still unable to post to any points for rent or trade threads???
> I am looking to rent points in February and would like to figure out how to do it.
> If anyone can help with this please e-mail me at momz3boyz@yahoo.com
> Thanks,
> Christine



You are still not fully registered so you will have to wait until the WM's process it.  Since the emails are not getting to people it takes longer.  Unfortunately you can't post about needed to rent points on any other board but the DVC Rent/Trade board and I can't move a thread over there.  Hopefully you will get processed soon.  I will keep checking in on you.  Make sure you keep checking in so you will know if it happens.


----------



## Donald's Shrink

Thanks so much for getting this sorted out.


----------



## i_heart_disney85

ok, so the problem is solved! it was the smiley things that were causing the problem. I removed them & it posted! Thanks!


----------



## PiratePoint

Thank you for getting me up and running.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

i_heart_disney85 said:


> I'm trying to post in the Dining Reviews section
> 
> This is exactly what it says "Could not find phrase 'error_postcount_too_low_post_links'."
> 
> Am I doing something wrong maybe? I can't figure it out! Its driving me nuts! I keep writing out my reviews then they won't post!



This means that you have a link in your post (a URL, a email address, link to a photo, something of that nature.) New posters can't post links until they hit a certain number of posts (this is an anti-spam measure), but you should be able to post plain text.


----------



## Toujours

Hello


----------



## DisneyFan83

Thank you!!!


----------



## Mickey.Mouse

I'm glad you worked this out and thanks for all the hard work!!!!


----------



## ovrmihed

Thank you!


----------



## sluna77

THANKS!!!!!


----------



## diznykidz

Thank you for the information!
We are up and running! Looking forward to diving into the boards.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## PlutoNJ

I recently registered to disboards. In addition to not receiving emails, on my 'user cp', it doesn't show the threads that I am subscribed to, which makes it a harded to find my thread after a day or so. Sorry to complain.

Hope someone can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## storzo

I am up and running again. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

PlutoNJ said:


> I recently registered to disboards. In addition to not receiving emails, on my 'user cp', it doesn't show the threads that I am subscribed to, which makes it a harded to find my thread after a day or so. Sorry to complain.
> 
> Hope someone can help me out.
> 
> Thanks




I am sending you a PM to answer this!


----------



## Marcyc

I have not been able to get into a thread I have been in for the last year and a half. Don't know what happened. Was registered and have received no emails about activation


----------



## lovetoscrap

Marcyc said:


> I have not been able to get into a thread I have been in for the last year and a half. Don't know what happened. Was registered and have received no emails about activation



Can you give me more information?  Your registration appears to be fine.  What is the thread?  

If it was one of the very long, ongoing threads then it is probably because those have been removed from the boards temporarily.  There was an announcement about that on Thursday.  Most of those threads have formed new threads to meet on until the original threads return.


----------



## klatt70

Can someone explain why I can post to any other board here. I registered quite a while ago, and was never able to post. Just gave up. We are now planning another trip in December and I'd love to get involved on the board, but am unable to post. Can anyone tell me what to do?


----------



## lovetoscrap

klatt70 said:


> Can someone explain why I can post to any other board here. I registered quite a while ago, and was never able to post. Just gave up. We are now planning another trip in December and I'd love to get involved on the board, but am unable to post. Can anyone tell me what to do?



You never responded completed your registration by confirming it.  You should have gotten an email with a link to click on to confirm your registration.  

You need to send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the same email address you signed up with.  Please include your username.  Make sure you check your Spam/Junk/Bulk mailbox because sometimes the email will end up there.  If you don't get a response back please let me know and I will have a webmaster look into it for you.


----------



## Disney Mystic

11:50am 2/7/08:
Also didn't receive an activation email.  Received a generic welcome one, but nothing with activation links or information on verifying the account.

Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Disney Mystic said:


> 11:50am 2/7/08:
> Also didn't receive an activation email.  Received a generic welcome one, but nothing with activation links or information on verifying the account.
> 
> Thanks.



You are fine.  You are fully registered.  You are free to post on all of the boards here.    If you have any questions let us know!


----------



## fabumouse

I can post on the newuser board, but nada for anything else.


----------



## lovetoscrap

fabumouse said:


> I can post on the newuser board, but nada for anything else.



Have you recently changed your account email address or anything else?  Can you send PM's still?


----------



## fabumouse

My email may have expired - it was a random Yahoo account.  Would that do it?  I should be able to PM by clicking your username, right? In that case - no, I cannot.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hmmm, your email just expiring shouldn't be a problem.  The problem is if you tried to change it to a new email address.

And yes, I see now that you don't have PM's.  Let me contact a tech mod or Webmaster and see if I can get someone to help you.  It may take a while.

You are welcome to hang out here on the Welcome Board in the meantime!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Fabumouse, go into your userCP and see what email address you have set up in there and see if it is one that is currently active or that you can get to.  DON'T change it or anything.  Just let me know if it one that you can be contacted by.  You don't need to post it here, the WM's can get to it.


----------



## fabumouse

LOL - I already did that and changed it to an account that I'm sure is active.  Let me see if I can now post anywhere else.

Nope - still cannot post.  But no, I didn't try to change my email until about 10 minutes ago.

and yes I can be contacted there.

So this is what it's like to be in dis exhile.......  =)


----------



## lovetoscrap

fabumouse said:


> LOL - I already did that and changed it to an account that I'm sure is active.  Let me see if I can now post anywhere else.



AAAAAAHHHHHH!  That is the problem!!!   


You can't change your email address without having access to the old one.  You have to confirm the email change.  The system sends a confirmation email to the old email address.  So now you are stuck in DIS Limbo. (do you know how to limbo?)  Since you didn't confirm the email change your account is "confused".  But that lets me know what to tell them so they can help you.   

Hang out.  Get a cup of coffee and sit a spell.  I will be back. . .


----------



## fabumouse

I'll be here.......  

Well, I will have to go to bed at some point.....

But I can check back in the morning


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sorry, I keep checking back to see if anything has changed.  I am waiting to hear back from someone.  I will check on you again tomorrow.


----------



## fabumouse

Yes!  I posted on the tips board just now and it worked fine.  Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## absbgirl

Please help, I cannot figure out why I cannot post or reply to any other board. This is very frustrating when you are new to this forum. Somebody please help I am ready to quit this!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

absbgirl said:


> Please help, I cannot figure out why I cannot post or reply to any other board. This is very frustrating when you are new to this forum. Somebody please help I am ready to quit this!!



Don't give up yet!  Let me see if I can help you 

Have you sent an email to support@wdwinfo.com ?   The instructions are the first post of this thread.  If you have done all of that and still nothing let me know what you have done (post it here) so I can let a webmaster know and get you helped.


----------



## WendyMS

I've been just reading for a few weeks and only tried to post today---unsuccessfully.  It could be the hotmail issue you've mentioned. I think my registration email was blocked/deleted. I honestly don't recall acting on that---I may have, as there is no "registered user" under my name.

I've searched and don't have the registration email any longer.  I did, however, need to look up my password today and that email came through---and I added DIS to my safe list.

Can you help?  No rush...I'm headed to bed and will check in Tommorrow p.m.

Thanks, 
Wendy


----------



## lovetoscrap

Wendy,
Go ahead and follow the instructions in the first post here and send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the same email address you registered with.  If following that procedure doesn't work then come back here and let me know.  I suspect you registered when we were having problems with all our emails being rejected and this should take care of it.  But I can have someone look into it if that fails.


----------



## Rushdude

I'm having trouble logging in to VMK chat.  When I enter my password to log in, it says user not found or something like that.  So I went and changed my password and tried again, but still no success.  Any ideas, suggestions, kind words.....???  Help!  Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Rushdude said:


> I'm having trouble logging in to VMK chat.  When I enter my password to log in, it says user not found or something like that.  So I went and changed my password and tried again, but still no success.  Any ideas, suggestions, kind words.....???  Help!  Thanks.



Hi Rushdude   We missed you in WPASADI 2 .   How have you been?

Chat has been down since the server switch.  They are working on getting it back up but it is going to be bit longer.  You can always look in on the Tech Support forum, there are usually people asking about it there also.  There will be announcements on the boards when it is up and running again.


----------



## The Strada

Thanks!


----------



## The Strada




----------



## Rushdude

Thanks LTS for the answer.  I was wondering what was going on.  

Regarding the game, round 2, as you can see from the time span between my question and this reply, I don't have as much time as I did before.

Thanks again.


----------



## hahmood

my son who is 11 tried to register, I was sent a permission link but just takes me to the regular opening board,  can you help?


----------



## lovetoscrap

hahmood said:


> my son who is 11 tried to register, I was sent a permission link but just takes me to the regular opening board,  can you help?



I will find out what you need to do or get someone to help you.  It may take me a bit to get the answer so please be patient.


----------



## hahmood

thank you love to scrap


----------



## lovetoscrap

hahmood said:


> my son who is 11 tried to register, I was sent a permission link but just takes me to the regular opening board,  can you help?



Okay, the answer I got is that you need to go ahead and send an email with the details of the problem to support@wdwinfo.com .   

Please let me know if this gets resolved or if you are still having problems so I can make sure this is taken care of.


----------



## TB54

Sorry to jump in but I just registered this afternoon and made one posting and have been trying to go back and edit it or make another posting and have been unable to find where to do this. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Where did you post?  I will take a look at it, I am totally sure what you are asking about.


----------



## lovetoscrap

TB54, I just found your post here on the Welcome Board.  If you look in the lower right corner there should be an icon that says edit where you can click to edit your original post.  Or you can just Post Reply--like you did to post here-- using the Icon at the top of your post to add something to the conversation/reply to what has been said.

Your topic is probably best for our DVC board so I am going to move it over there, but I want to make sure you understand how to reply before I do that.  Meet me over on your thread!


----------



## TB54

Well I hate to sound stupid but I have no idea how to find my thread. When I click on my user name the drop down menu says "show all posts" but when I click that the search comes up saying no posts found even though I have had 2 today.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Oh, okay.  I got it  

Here is your DVC post:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732066  That was your first post.  

Then your posts for help here were posts 2 and 3.  Your post count shows 3 posts so far.  Does that sound right?

Here are the directions on how to automatically subscribe when you post:  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1731546

Let me know if that helps! 

PS--our search no longer works so you won't be able to use it to find anything.


----------



## TB54

Thank you for your help. I think we are beginning to understand. I posted a new thread under the DVC forum.


----------



## hahmood

lovetoscrap said:


> Okay, the answer I got is that you need to go ahead and send an email with the details of the problem to support@wdwinfo.com .
> 
> Please let me know if this gets resolved or if you are still having problems so I can make sure this is taken care of.



fyi..
got an automated response back -Thank you for mailing Tech Support. Please read this carefully for instructions on what to do next. Failure to do so WILL result in your email not being processed.

If you have registered a User Name or changed email address, you should receive a mail with a link to activate your account. If you didn't receive it send an mail to 111@wdwinfo.com with the subject line "Activate"

If you have log-in problems ie. unable to post when logged in, then it could be a cookie problem. Please read this FAQ to fix it.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread...threadid=312424
If not, send an email to 222@wdwinfo.com with the subject line "Locked out"

If you are seeking access to the CM Forum please email to doc@wdwinfo.com with the subject "CM Forum"

If you have any technical problems  please check this FAQ before contacting us.
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?threadid=2770
If not, send an email to 333@wdwinfo.com with the subject line "other"

sent email to 333 - have not heard back as of yet


----------



## lovetoscrap

Did you ever hear anything at this time?  I was giving it a few days (while nursing a massive headache).  Let me know what is going on as of now and I will contact someone if you still haven't heard from anyone.


----------



## hahmood

haven't heard a thing, have checked spam folder also..thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

hahmood said:


> haven't heard a thing, have checked spam folder also..thanks




I'm sorry about that.  I will see if I can get someone to help you.


----------



## MagicalEars

I seem to be registered fine, but I'm getting the post count too low message when trying to post a pic or link, or for that matter quote someone who does. Is there a FAQ somewhere that tells you how many post counts you need? I tried clicking on the FAQ button and searching for the answer, but I must be over looking it.

I know it's an anti-spam measure, but I wanted to post pics to help someone out in a Resort thread.


----------



## lovetoscrap

MagicalEars said:


> I seem to be registered fine, but I'm getting the post count too low message when trying to post a pic or link, or for that matter quote someone who does. Is there a FAQ somewhere that tells you how many post counts you need? I tried clicking on the FAQ button and searching for the answer, but I must be over looking it.
> 
> I know it's an anti-spam measure, but I wanted to post pics to help someone out in a Resort thread.



You have 14 posts now so you should be able to post links and pictures with no problems.  Try it again and let me know if it still doesn't work.


----------



## rheffelf

I am brand new to the forums.  I have been reading the posts for several weeks.  I am trying to post a picture of kingdom tower from my recent trip to WDW, but that would be my first post.  Is there a certain number of posts that I need to be able to post the pictures?


----------



## lovetoscrap

rheffelf said:


> I am brand new to the forums.  I have been reading the posts for several weeks.  I am trying to post a picture of kingdom tower from my recent trip to WDW, but that would be my first post.  Is there a certain number of posts that I need to be able to post the pictures?





You will need 10 posts before you can post photos.  Go ahead and hang out here and join in some discussions and you will have those in no time!  Start a thread here and introduce yourself and say Hi!

Can't wait to see your pictures!   to the DIS!


----------



## Thalador

I have been a member of the forums for years, although a lurker most, and cannot post in any other forums. My last visit was 10-14-2003. I updated my email address in my profile today

Edit - I sent an email to 111 with activate as the subject. Waiting for the email.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Thalador said:


> I have been a member of the forums for years, although a lurker most, and cannot post in any other forums. My last visit was 10-14-2003. I updated my email address in my profile today
> 
> Edit - I sent an email to 111 with activate as the subject. Waiting for the email.




You may have a problem since you updated your email address.  When you do that you have to confirm the change of email address at the former email address.  Did you still have access to the original email you used when you registered?


----------



## Thalador

lovetoscrap said:


> You may have a problem since you updated your email address.  When you do that you have to confirm the change of email address at the former email address.  Did you still have access to the original email you used when you registered?



I do and just checked. I have nothing in either email account, spam filter included.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hmmmm.  I think I will need to get a webmaster or techie to help out with this one.  Let me send them a link to this and let them check on you.  It make take them a day or two.  I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Lainie1222

not able to post????


----------



## lovetoscrap

Lainie1222 said:


> not able to post????



Can you give me some more information?  You appear to be fully registered.  Have you changed your email recently?  Are you able just not able to post on other boards?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Thalador said:


> I do and just checked. I have nothing in either email account, spam filter included.



You look like you are all taken care of now.  Let me know if you are still having problems or need additional help.


----------



## Lainie1222

unable to post stating i do not have permission to access this page


----------



## lovetoscrap

Lainie1222 said:


> unable to post stating i do not have permission to access this page



Where are you trying to post?  What board?

Are you sure that your computer isn't automatically logging you out?

Have you changed your email address in your profile recently?


----------



## Unregistered

Hello,

I have tried to register, but they told me that they already had my e-mail address and it looked like I had already registered.  I did not.  I sent them 2 requests for info on my user name and password and did not receive any e-mail regarding any information.

my current e-mail is michael.angelo@comcast.net.  I look forward to hearing from you, as I would like to start to utilize this site.  I think it is great.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Kristen


----------



## lovetoscrap

Unregistered said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tried to register, but they told me that they already had my e-mail address and it looked like I had already registered.  I did not.  I sent them 2 requests for info on my user name and password and did not receive any e-mail regarding any information.
> 
> my current e-mail is michael.angelo@comcast.net.  I look forward to hearing from you, as I would like to start to utilize this site.  I think it is great.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your assistance.
> 
> Kristen




Kristen,
Follow the directions found on the first page here to send an email to support@wdwinfo.com .  From there you get instructions on how to send an email detailing your problem to the administration.

Alternatively, do you have another email address that you could use to register?  You can use that and when your account is established then try switching your email back to the one you prefer to use.

Let me know if you don't hear anything back from admin.  It can take them a few days to get back to you.


----------



## Unregistered

I was registered, but my pw is not being accepted. My email is in the Dis records.
HELP
email is onesnoopylover at hotmail dot com


----------



## lovetoscrap

Unregistered said:


> I was registered, but my pw is not being accepted. My email is in the Dis records.
> HELP
> email is onesnoopylover at hotmail dot com



Please follow the directions outlined above, an in the first post on this thread.  If you don't receive a response back within a few days then post here again and let me know.


----------



## hutchie

I have tried everything I can think of, but it still says "may not post" on all other boards.

                                               Thanks
                                                Ed.

       Bob is wise
       Bob is good


----------



## lovetoscrap

hutchie said:


> I have tried everything I can think of, but it still says "may not post" on all other boards.
> 
> Thanks
> Ed.



You have not completed your registration.  You should have received an email with a link to click to confirm your registration.  If you didn't then please follow the instructions in the first post to have that email sent to you.


----------



## SkcMom

My DD registered last Sunday. I printed out the parental form, signed it and mailed it to the address that I was supposed to. She is still not able to post. She has not gotten an email to clink a link on yet. About how long does it usually take ? Thanks so much!


----------



## lovetoscrap

SkcMom said:


> My DD registered last Sunday. I printed out the parental form, signed it and mailed it to the address that I was supposed to. She is still not able to post. She has not gotten an email to clink a link on yet. About how long does it usually take ? Thanks so much!



I am not completely sure since I haven't done that.  I would guess it may take a bit longer since it is vacation/Spring Break time.  You can alwas send an email to support@wdwinfo.com and then follow the instructions there to see if that helps.  Also, post this question on the Technical Support Board and see if maybe someone there would have an answer.  The Webmasters read that board more than this one.

If you don't hear back in another week, let me know and I will see what else I can do.


----------



## tomato

I am curious ... do I need to post a certain number of times here before I can post in the other threads?

I wanted to post in the Disneyland (California) forum ... just one quick question!  But it keeps telling me I don't have access.

Help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

tomato said:


> I am curious ... do I need to post a certain number of times here before I can post in the other threads?
> 
> I wanted to post in the Disneyland (California) forum ... just one quick question!  But it keeps telling me I don't have access.
> 
> Help!



You haven't completeted your registration here yet.  You should have received an email with a link to confirm your registration. Please read the first post on this thread and follow the instructions there.  If you don't get your registration email after that post here again and let me know.


----------



## nejcorp@comcast.net

I am not able to post anything.  I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong.  I was able to post before this.  I can log on but it still says no post.


----------



## tomato

lovetoscrap said:


> You haven't completeted your registration here yet.  You should have received an email with a link to confirm your registration. Please read the first post on this thread and follow the instructions there.  If you don't get your registration email after that post here again and let me know.



Yes, I did all those things and still I cannot post in other threads.  Can you help me?  Thank you so much!


----------



## Unregistered

Never Got A Email Can Not Log In   Help


----------



## kaylajr

Unregistered said:


> Never Got A Email Can Not Log In Help


did you check your spam or junk folder?
Sometimes it ends up in there for some reason


----------



## kaylajr

tomato said:


> Yes, I did all those things and still I cannot post in other threads. Can you help me? Thank you so much!


 

Lovetoscrap is the expert on this but she is on vacation
but I will see if I can get someone with more info than me to check this out for you


----------



## lovetoscrap

nejcorp@comcast.net said:


> I am not able to post anything.  I'm not sure what i'm doing wrong.  I was able to post before this.  I can log on but it still says no post.



Right now you are showing up as someone that has not registered.  Have you been an active poster in the past?  I am going to need some more information.  





tomato said:


> Yes, I did all those things and still I cannot post in other threads.  Can you help me?  Thank you so much!



Sorry for the delay tomato.  Kayla and I have been on vacation.  I am going to see if I can get someone to help you to complete your registration.


----------



## MagicMom1

Ok, just got my confirmation so I can post, but can't find anywhere to "start". I want to send out a post about the dining plan, but not sure how to get on the right thread.  This is the only section I found a "post" button. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lovetoscrap

You should find the *New Thread* button at the top and bottom of each forum.  Just click there.  You can post your Disney Dining Question here: http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=116 

 to the DIS!


----------



## tomato

Thank you for finalizing my registration.  I appreciate the help.


----------



## photobookmemories

I can't post or reply. I don't have gmail, but I didn't get an email to reply to.


----------



## lovetoscrap

photobookmemories said:


> I can't post or reply. I don't have gmail, but I didn't get an email to reply to.




Have you followed the instructions in the OP about sending an email?  You will not be able to post anywhere until you get the confirmation email and click on the link in it.


----------



## mnra

is there a way to see all my post.


----------



## photobookmemories

lovetoscrap said:


> Have you followed the instructions in the OP about sending an email?  You will not be able to post anywhere until you get the confirmation email and click on the link in it.



What is the OP, where can I find it?


----------



## lovetoscrap

mnra said:


> is there a way to see all my post.



You need to post this as a seperate/new thread.  Take a look at the FAQ thread about subscribing.  If you still have problems please start a new thread and we can help you.





photobookmemories said:


> What is the OP, where can I find it?




I am sorry.  I should have said in the first post (original post=OP) .  There are instructions on what to do in the first post of this thread.  Try those and let me know what happens.


----------



## photobookmemories

I have sent 2 emails to support/wdwinfo.com (I can't use the correct email in my post) and have not received a reply. I sent one Wed. and one Thursday. Please help. I want to have some points transferred to make a reservation.


----------



## Susan_farnan

I am trying to post and reply to a post, but it says I do not have privileges. I was able to do so in Oct. of 2006. How do I get on?!?! This is so frustrating!


----------



## Susan_farnan

Hi,

I'm still trying to post, but cannot. Why is this? Does it shut you out after you had privileges previously?


----------



## Susan_farnan

Still trying. AM I missing something?


----------



## lovetoscrap

You have not clicked on he confirmation link in the email that is sent after you register.  Check out the 1st post on this thread for more information.  Since you joined so long ago you probably need to follow the steps to have it resent.  You only show that you have ever posted 3 times--the 3 you just wrote here, so you probably never confirmed your registration and were able to post.  


Also, not sure if the username you are using is your full name, but if it is you may want to consider coming up with an "alias"  and reregistering.  Many people here determine that they do not like having their full name as a username for privacy reasons.

After you follow the steps outlined in the first post, let me know if you are still having problems.


----------



## photobookmemories

I am still trying... I have followed the directions, I have sent emails, I've posted here and I finally registered again, with a new email. I have no emails to confirm, not even from the new registration. Nothing. Original username photobookmemories, new username IluvVillains. I've been trying for a week, can you please contact me and help? melissa(@)cyberelement.com.com


----------



## lovetoscrap

photobookmemories said:


> I am still trying... I have followed the directions, I have sent emails, I've posted here and I finally registered again, with a new email. I have no emails to confirm, not even from the new registration. Nothing. Original username photobookmemories, new username IluvVillains. I've been trying for a week, can you please contact me and help? melissa(@)cyberelement.com.com



I have already contacted a member of our Tech Team to help you out.  But it can take a week or so for them to get to it.  I will check again with them.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Photobookmemories, are you using a work email or somthing that might be blocking the emails from our site?  The email has gone out and your account shows that it is just waiting for the confirmation from you.  Have you checked your junk/spam box?


----------



## miami

It says:

You may post new threads
You may post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts


Why can't I post attachments?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Attachments are never allowed by anyone here for security reasons.  If you are looking to put a photo or something into your posts take a look at the FAQ thread on this board, and there are links that should help you.


----------



## miami

lovetoscrap said:


> Attachments are never allowed by anyone here for security reasons.  If you are looking to put a photo or something into your posts take a look at the FAQ thread on this board, and there are links that should help you.



Thanks.  That's what I was looking for.


----------



## kayceelyn

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jtamchay

I did not receive an e-mail and would someone please advise...I followed the instructions as described and have not heard and nothing is in my junk mail folder either. thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

jtamchay said:


> I did not receive an e-mail and would someone please advise...I followed the instructions as described and have not heard and nothing is in my junk mail folder either. thanks



You may need to contact your internet provider.  The email has been sent to the address you registered with.  Also check your account to be sure you don't have any typo errors in the address you provided.


----------



## Emily Louise's Mom

I registered about 2 years ago and never got the e-mail for activation.* I just e-mailed them now to say I have never been able to post.* Do you think they will help me even though I waited this long?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Emily Louise's Mom said:


> I registered about 2 years ago and never got the e-mail for activation.* I just e-mailed them now to say I have never been able to post.* Do you think they will help me even though I waited this long?



As long as you are contacting them from the same address that you used when you registered then you should get the email.  Make sure you check your spam/junk box if you don't see it.  It may take a few days for it to be sent.


----------



## tsmith76

I may have completely missed the intitial email.  Please make second attempt tsmith76  

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

tsmith76 said:


> I may have completely missed the intitial email.  Please make second attempt tsmith76
> 
> Thanks



Please read the first post of this thread and follow the directions found there.  That is the only way to have the email sent to you again.


----------



## sltravis23

Help. I have not received my email yet. I sent it a few weeks ago to supportwdwinfo.com with no response.


----------



## jtamchay

I have changed my e-mail address  and we shall see if that address allows your e-mail to come through...thanks


----------



## jtamchay

your e-mail came through and I activated through that e-mail...I will now hope to post in other forums...I'll let you know. thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

jtamchay said:


> your e-mail came through and I activated through that e-mail...I will now hope to post in other forums...I'll let you know. thanks



YEA!!  You are good to go now.  What usually happens is that your email provider is blocking the email from us.  Unfortunately there is just not anything we can do about that.  You have to go to your email provider and see if they can help you.  It is a frustrating balance.  We all hate spam, but often the spam blocking programs block the things we want.


----------



## suellennapa@comcast.

as you can see from my login name, I made a BIG mistake with the help of auto fill! I would like to change my login name to something not quite so similar to my email address, but I cannot just sign up as a new user as my email address is already in use. Any help for me? Thanks!


----------



## mjy

suellennapa@comcast. said:


> as you can see from my login name, I made a BIG mistake with the help of auto fill! I would like to change my login name to something not quite so similar to my email address, but I cannot just sign up as a new user as my email address is already in use. Any help for me? Thanks!


 
Go to User CP (control panel) and then select the email function.  You can change your email to another email address.  That would leave your present one open.


----------



## twinglesmome

I registered several days ago and did not receive the activation email.  I sent an email to support@wdwinfo two days ago and have not yet received a reply.  I checked the spam folders and couldn't find anything there either.

Please help.  I have been reading these boards for several years and am finally ready to start posting!

TIA,
twinglesmome


----------



## twinglesmome

I sent another email to the support@wdw email addy.

I am still awaiting a response/email/help regarding this situation.  I have been checking my spam folders--nothing from support there.

How long should I wait?  I am trying to be patient...

TIA,
Teresa


----------



## lovetoscrap

twinglesmome said:


> I sent another email to the support@wdw email addy.
> 
> I am still awaiting a response/email/help regarding this situation.  I have been checking my spam folders--nothing from support there.
> 
> How long should I wait?  I am trying to be patient...
> 
> TIA,
> Teresa



Be patient a little longer please.  I am trying to get someone to help you out.


----------



## twinglesmome

I am up and running now!

Thank you.


----------



## bigdave10000

I am having problems posting.  After I post I can see it at the end of the thread.  But it doesn't add to the thread count.  And if I log out my post is gone.  I think I am the only one who can see my posts.  What my I doing wrong?

Thanks,

David


----------



## bigdave10000

Can any one see this post?  I don't think it is showing up.  I can see it but it doesn't add to the post count for the thread.  Then if I log off I can't see it.

HELP!!!!


----------



## bigdave10001

I am able to post but no one can see my posts.  I can see them but when I log-out they are gone.

Can anyone see this post?


----------



## vcgirl925

let me see if it's now working


----------



## Quasar281

Quasar281 said:


> I also cant post in any other threads. I don't know if my account is completely activated or if I've been disabled. I'm able to get my password reset, receive e-mails, login and post. I don't know if there is any other step that I'm missing... If I'm disabled please re-enable me, this is probably my first and only post. I've been good!



Ok, so I'm a "Registered User" and not "Earning My Ears" yet so I must not have completed my activation. I guess all I need is that e-mail re-sent. I've added "@wdwinfo.com" to my safe white list so it should go through right away...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Quasar281 said:


> Ok, so I'm a "Registered User" and not "Earning My Ears" yet so I must not have completed my activation. I guess all I need is that e-mail re-sent. I've added "@wdwinfo.com" to my safe white list so it should go through right away...



Did you follow the directions in the first post here and send an email to support@wdwinfo.com ?  That is the only way to et the email resent to you.  Keep me updated here so I can check on you.


----------



## Quasar281

lovetoscrap said:


> Did you follow the directions in the first post here and send an email to support(at)wdwinfo.com?  That is the only way to et the email resent to you.  Keep me updated here so I can check on you.



E-mail's away, waiting on a reply. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Quasar281

Quasar281 said:


> E-mail's away, waiting on a reply. Thanks for your reply!



"You're registered now. 
DISboards Tech Support"

I'm IN! My DW will be so proud!!


----------



## Tink113

Quasar281 said:


> "You're registered now.
> DISboards Tech Support"
> 
> I'm IN! My DW will be so proud!!




Awwww.... and I'm am proud!    My DH is earning his Ears!!!


----------



## ALEXandFAB

Hi,

I had registered a long time ago but hadn't come on these boards since.  I logged back in using my original username and can't post.

Thanks for any help. 

****EDIT**** Nevermind, I just read the first post of this thread in its entirety and will be sending en emial to support.  Thanks!


----------



## eileenrbl

I am trying to post also.  I signed up about a year ago.  I also tried e-mailing for help. 

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## eileenrbl

I am still unable to post.  I sent an e-mail yesterday but have not heard back yet.

- Eileen


----------



## EPCOT4EVER

I am having the exact same problem as well. There is nothing in my junk folder.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Give me a few days and I will see about getting your accounts activated.  I am sick right now and between naps.  I will try to get someone to help you in a day or two.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## eileenrbl

Thanks for your help!   

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## lovetoscrap

EPCOT4EVER said:


> I am having the exact same problem as well. There is nothing in my junk folder.



Have you followed the instructions in the first post here and sent an email to the support address?


I have contacted tech support and am trying to get someone to look into this for you all.  It may take a few days.


----------



## herbanretreat

Hi, I never got my email to properly complete registration. Hope I'm posting in the right place

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## kaylajr

Just wanted to let you guys who are still in limbo that we haven't forgotten you 

we are still working on it and will hopefully be able to help you all soon


----------



## eileenrbl

Thanks.  I still am unable to post.  I did send several e-mails.  

- Eileen


----------



## scrappinggirl

Hello,
I noticed you like to scrap, me too!  I am going to Disney in Oct and I am already thinking about how I am going to scrap the photos I take there.
Have you heard of Creative Memories?  I am a consultant for them and love there products
Michelle of Mass


----------



## lovetoscrap

scrappinggirl said:


> Hello,
> I noticed you like to scrap, me too!  I am going to Disney in Oct and I am already thinking about how I am going to scrap the photos I take there.
> Have you heard of Creative Memories?  I am a consultant for them and love there products
> Michelle of Mass



I am still working on scrapping my photos from my Disney trips 4 years ago!  I love CM stuff-- I think I have almost all the Disney stuff they have sold in the last 4 years.  But make sure you pick up some of the WDW kits they sell there because they have some great unique stuff and you will kick yourself when you get home if you don't!!!  

Have you checked out our scrapping board?  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=365&f=123   There is some great stuff and wonderful people there!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Eileen, we are trying to get someone to help you out.  I promise, we won't forget you!  In the meantime feel free to ask any questions you may have here on the Welcome Board.


----------



## marknt

I would like to post and have not received the e-mail with activation instructions (it has been about 2-3 weeks).  marknt

thanks - a great site and forums


----------



## lovetoscrap

marknt said:


> I would like to post and have not received the e-mail with activation instructions (it has been about 2-3 weeks).  marknt
> 
> thanks - a great site and forums




Your account has already been activated.  You are free to surf the DISboards!


----------



## tdfam

help for some reason I've been disabled and I don't know why or where to go for help. I've been a member in good standing for several years and I've been able to post as recent as yesterday but today I can't. please help me I've some questions about our October trip that I need to find help with. Could it be because i changed my email yeaterdy?? please tell me that I did not offend the mouse and that it will be ok.


----------



## lovetoscrap

tdfam said:


> help for some reason I've been disabled and I don't know why or where to go for help. I've been a member in good standing for several years and I've been able to post as recent as yesterday but today I can't. please help me I've some questions about our October trip that I need to find help with. Could it be because i changed my email yeaterdy?? please tell me that I did not offend the mouse and that it will be ok.



Yes, it is because you changed your email.  Do you still have access to the email you had here ?  A confirmation email would have been sent to that address.

If you don't have access to that account then you need to follow the instructions in the first post here to get your account reactivated.  If that doesn't work in a few days let me know here and I will see what I can do.


----------



## tdfam

some say it's improper to beg but here it goes. Please, Please, Please help i no longer have access to my old email as I changed it three years ago. i corrected it here yesterday after realizing it was my old one, now i wish i would have left it be. Can you find time to expidite my request please.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Did you send that message to the email address in the first post?


----------



## tdfam

yes but it instructed me to send it from the email that i used to registar and that email nolonger exists.


----------



## lovetoscrap

tdfam said:


> yes but it instructed me to send it from the email that i used to registar and that email nolonger exists.



Okay.  Let me see if I can find someone to help out.  It could take a few days (or it could be quick!)   so please be patient.


----------



## tdfam

ahh patience would be a good thing if i hadn't become addicted to disboards now!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

tdfam said:


> ahh patience would be a good thing if i hadn't become addicted to disboards now!!



  I understand the addiction.  I have contacted Tech Support and hopefully someone can get you fixed quick.  When it no longer says Registered User under your name (should say Earning My Ears) you are good to go.

Untill then you can read and if you have any urgent questions you can ask them on the Welcome Board.  I can either move them to the right board to get answered (you won't be able to post again on it until your account is fixed) or we may be able to answer it here.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Well, you got lucky!  It is all taken care of and you are free to surf the boards.  Hug a Techie today!


----------



## blagadan

Hi guys, can you activate my account please?
I sent another email to  support@wdwinfo.com yesterday but still no reply, so I'm thinking something is getting blocked somewhere. 

Thanks,

B


----------



## lovetoscrap

blagadan said:


> Hi guys, can you activate my account please?
> I sent another email to  support@wdwinfo.com yesterday but still no reply, so I'm thinking something is getting blocked somewhere.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> B



I will see if I can get someone to help you out.


----------



## blagadan

Thanks lovetoscrap! I'd appreciate any help.

I hate to pester the admin about this but I still have not received the activation email? I sent another email to support@wdwinfo.com address from my work address but still haven't heard back. 

I'd love to be able to interact with the others outside of this thread!!!  

Yesterday, I finally booked our WDW vacation for June 2009!!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

blagadan said:


> Thanks lovetoscrap! I'd appreciate any help.
> 
> I hate to pester the admin about this but I still have not received the activation email? I sent another email to support@wdwinfo.com address from my work address but still haven't heard back.
> 
> I'd love to be able to interact with the others outside of this thread!!!
> 
> Yesterday, I finally booked our WDW vacation for June 2009!!!!



Just checking in on you and I see that you are all taken care of.  Have fun on the boards!


----------



## ksc08

I had registered on Monday and sent 2 emails to support to try to get my account activated, but still have not received an email. Can you help?


----------



## lovetoscrap

ksc08 said:


> I had registered on Monday and sent 2 emails to support to try to get my account activated, but still have not received an email. Can you help?



I will get someone to help you.  It may take a few days so please be patient.  Sorry for the inconvenience.  You did check your Spam/Junk folders, correct?


----------



## ksc08

yes I did! Thanks for your help!


----------



## ksc08

Thanks for your help, I got in!


----------



## tmcaruso1980

I have sent out two emails and still no email to complete my registation...any other suggestions


----------



## lovetoscrap

tmcaruso1980 said:


> I have sent out two emails and still no email to complete my registation...any other suggestions



You are all set now!


----------



## eileenrbl

Hi,  I tried back in August with a few e-mails and posts and I still am unable to post.  I still shows as not registered.  I've sent many e-mails from my email address - my old e-mail I don't use anymore.  I registered over a year ago.

I will try to send another e-mail today.


----------



## eileenrbl

Please disregard my last post.  I can post.  I appreciate your help.


----------



## misterp

Hi y'all,
So, to my knowledge, i've never registered on the site, however, I surf the boards all the time!  So, I decided to finally register, and I suspect that someone else had a typo, or I somehow completely screwed it up, and my email address has a "misterp" as a sign in name.  So totally not me.  I'm not a "mister" at all, let alone a "misterp".  Is there anyway to completely delete my email address so I can choose a name a little more to my liking (and gender)?
Thanks,
she who wants a different log in name.....


----------



## lovetoscrap

misterp said:


> Hi y'all,
> So, to my knowledge, i've never registered on the site, however, I surf the boards all the time!  So, I decided to finally register, and I suspect that someone else had a typo, or I somehow completely screwed it up, and my email address has a "misterp" as a sign in name.  So totally not me.  I'm not a "mister" at all, let alone a "misterp".  Is there anyway to completely delete my email address so I can choose a name a little more to my liking (and gender)?
> Thanks,
> she who wants a different log in name.....



The only thing you can do is to register again with a different email address.  Or you can change this username to a different email address (you will have to confirm it with the current address) and then use your usual email address to make a new username.


----------



## misterp

Ah!
Thanks!


----------



## thunderbird1

My daughter registered with the DIS 6 months ago, but has yet to have her account activated. Because she's under 13, I filled out the parental permission form and tried to fax it (twice, several months apart), but the fax number on the form didn't work. So I mailed the form in (twice, also several months apart), but still nothing. I've sent two emails to the address in the first post of this thread, but haven't received a reply. Any suggestions?

I know it isn't a matter of not receiving the activation email because although she can log in, she can't post even under this forum.

Her account name is distbird1; mine is thunderbird1. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## lovetoscrap

thunderbird1 said:


> My daughter registered with the DIS 6 months ago, but has yet to have her account activated. Because she's under 13, I filled out the parental permission form and tried to fax it (twice, several months apart), but the fax number on the form didn't work. So I mailed the form in (twice, also several months apart), but still nothing. I've sent two emails to the address in the first post of this thread, but haven't received a reply. Any suggestions?
> 
> I know it isn't a matter of not receiving the activation email because although she can log in, she can't post even under this forum.
> 
> Her account name is distbird1; mine is thunderbird1. Any help would be appreciated!





PM sent to you.


----------



## thunderbird1

Thanks for the advice! I emailed; hopefully, all will be resolved while you are away enjoying the F&WF (not that I'm jealous or anything)!


----------



## distbird1

Thanks for all your help, LTS, and hope you had (or are still having) a great time at WDW!


----------



## mommyofjoeyp

Hi,
I tried to post and got a message that I don't have permission to do so.  I registered months ago however I'm wondering if I didn't activate my account then (I don't think I've tried posting until now).

Can you help!

Gail


----------



## lovetoscrap

mommyofjoeyp said:


> Hi,
> I tried to post and got a message that I don't have permission to do so.  I registered months ago however I'm wondering if I didn't activate my account then (I don't think I've tried posting until now).
> 
> Can you help!
> 
> Gail



You didn't confirm your account.  Follow the directions in the first post here and if you don't hear back in a few days post here again and let me know.


----------



## Sooze

Hey Scrappy!  I just visited your TR and about died laughing!  You have me hooked.

Anyway.. my son just registered a few weeks ago.  I mailed in the permission form, as he is under 13.  We still have not received a confirmation email.  Please let me know what I can do to get him going.  He is DYING to get started!

His screen name is TyTyand Mickey.

Thanks so much!
Sooze


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sooze said:


> Hey Scrappy!  I just visited your TR and about died laughing!  You have me hooked.
> 
> Anyway.. my son just registered a few weeks ago.  I mailed in the permission form, as he is under 13.  We still have not received a confirmation email.  Please let me know what I can do to get him going.  He is DYING to get started!
> 
> His screen name is TyTyand Mickey.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Sooze



Glad you are enjoying it!  I am trying to get my photos organized right now for the next installments.

I will PM you the information you need to get his account confirmed.


----------



## adnil530

Sooze said:


> Anyway.. my son just registered a few weeks ago.  I mailed in the permission form, as he is under 13.  We still have not received a confirmation email.  Please let me know what I can do to get him going.  He is DYING to get started!



I am having the same problem.  The fax didn't work so I mailed the application in and haven't had a response.  Any pixie dust for us?  Daughter's screen name is Tink*Girl.

Many thanks for any help.
Linda


----------



## Sooze

lovetoscrap said:


> Glad you are enjoying it!  I am trying to get my photos organized right now for the next installments.
> 
> I will PM you the information you need to get his account confirmed.



We are ON!!  Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## adnil530

adnil530 said:


> I am having the same problem.  The fax didn't work so I mailed the application in and haven't had a response.  Any pixie dust for us?  Daughter's screen name is Tink*Girl.
> 
> Many thanks for any help.
> Linda



DD is up and running.  Thank you 
Linda


----------



## TraciM

I am trying to post in the DCL Meets forum but can not. Is that because of something going on with the system or because I am so new and do not have enough posts?


----------



## lovetoscrap

TraciM said:


> I am trying to post in the DCL Meets forum but can not. Is that because of something going on with the system or because I am so new and do not have enough posts?



You haven't confirmed your registration.  Please the first post to this thread and follow the directions there.


----------



## TraciM

lovetoscrap said:


> You haven't confirmed your registration.  Please the first post to this thread and follow the directions there.



I got it. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## mommyofjoeyp

lovetoscrap said:


> You didn't confirm your account.  Follow the directions in the first post here and if you don't hear back in a few days post here again and let me know.




I followed the steps in the first post and still haven't heard back.  Could you help me?
Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

mommyofjoeyp said:


> I followed the steps in the first post and still haven't heard back.  Could you help me?
> Thanks!



Yep!  I will see what I can do.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

mommyofjoeyp - I fixed your account.  You should be good to post on the other boards of the DIS


----------



## mommyofjoeyp

Thanks so much!  I can now post!


----------



## BubbleGumPrincess

All is well now....I can post! Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## DisneyTripPlanner

I don't know where to put this, but I tried to email the disboards this morning and have not gotten a response.  I am logged in today as my second or 3rd user name (created when I couldn't log in as my first choice).  For some reason, disboards didn't recognize me today and I can't remember my pw.  Typically I am Mickeymom629.  Can someone help me?    I know my signature says Mickeymom659, but I think that was my second user name.


----------



## lovetoscrap

DisneyTripPlanner said:


> I don't know where to put this, but I tried to email the disboards this morning and have not gotten a response.  I am logged in today as my second or 3rd user name (created when I couldn't log in as my first choice).  For some reason, disboards didn't recognize me today and I can't remember my pw.  Typically I am Mickeymom629.  Can someone help me?    I know my signature says Mickeymom659, but I think that was my second user name.



You are going to need Tech help.  Post your issue on the Technical Support board found at the bottom of the main Forums page.


----------



## DisneyTripPlanner

Thanks!


----------



## micheleq

Hello-

I still cannot post; I have sent a few e-mails to support with no response.  Should I post on the Tech board for assistance?

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

micheleq said:


> Hello-
> 
> I still cannot post; I have sent a few e-mails to support with no response.  Should I post on the Tech board for assistance?
> 
> Thanks



Unfortunately you can't post on any board except this one, that is why we have this thread.  I will get someone to help you out.  Please be patient, it may take a few days.


----------



## Obi-Wan Pinobi

micheleq said:


> Hello-
> 
> I still cannot post; I have sent a few e-mails to support with no response.  Should I post on the Tech board for assistance?
> 
> Thanks



Micheleq, you are good to go.  You should be able to post on all of the public boards now.


----------



## micheleq

Thanks Obi-Wan (must be goo karma I watched the Clone Wars last night)and Lovetoscrap!


----------



## micheleq

Good karma -- goo karma would be awful


----------



## Hawaiidood

I for some reason am not able to post in any other boards, just this one, yet I registered quite a while ago under an old email, so that email is long gone. Can anyone help me? Ive been inactive for quite some time.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hawaiidood said:


> I for some reason am not able to post in any other boards, just this one, yet I registered quite a while ago under an old email, so that email is long gone. Can anyone help me? Ive been inactive for quite some time.



Hmmm.  I will probably have to get a Techie to help you.  First try changing your email address in your profile (the User CP at the top left).  Then send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email you just changed to and let them know the problem.  If that doesn't work in a few days, post back here and I will see what I can do.


----------



## Hawaiidood

Yep that seemed to fix it. Just a quick change of emails and there we go. Thanks for helping me out.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hawaiidood said:


> Yep that seemed to fix it. Just a quick change of emails and there we go. Thanks for helping me out.



Dang!  I am better than I thought!    Glad that worked--Happy DISing.


----------



## heidiglen

I think maybe you could check your spam box? Maybe the email went there.


----------



## Upanova01

I've been having problems posting over at the other boards as well. I have Hotmail and haven't gotten the Activation email yet either.  

If anyone can help and also help with adding Custom Avatars and Signatures, that would be awesome!

Upanova


----------



## Upanova01

I guess I need to "Earn my Ears" then.

Upanvoa


----------



## megos99

I have emailed many times to the email address listed to get access for the cast member boards.. I have never heard any reply.  Are there certain qualifications besides being a cast member?  I am not one to post a lot, but I do read information on here almost daily.

Please advise..

Thanks!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

megos99 said:


> I have emailed many times to the email address listed to get access for the cast member boards.. I have never heard any reply.  Are there certain qualifications besides being a cast member?  I am not one to post a lot, but I do read information on here almost daily.
> 
> Please advise..
> 
> Thanks!!



I am not familiar with the rules for that board, or what email you have been sending too.  Please send an email to admin@wdwinfo.com.  If this is the email address you have been using, please let me know.


----------



## megos99

Thank you.. I was sending to the "doc at wdwinfo dot com"


----------



## lovetoscrap

If you don't get any response from that email in a few days send me a PM and I will see what else I can do to help you.


----------



## TinaRN

I was having problems posting on Friday night, so I'm just checking to see if it works now.  Also I can't find where to change my signature.  I had access, then I couldn't find the spot again.  If my signature with this post doesn't have a countdown timer, then I need help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

TinaRN said:


> I was having problems posting on Friday night, so I'm just checking to see if it works now.  Also I can't find where to change my signature.  I had access, then I couldn't find the spot again.  If my signature with this post doesn't have a countdown timer, then I need help!



Everything looks good to me  .  You do have part of your signature cut off at the bottom.  Eliminating some of the "returns" (empty space) in your spacing should fix that.  

To get there click on User CP in the upper left corner, or on Quick Links and select Edit Signature.


----------



## TinaRN

lovetoscrap said:


> Everything looks good to me  .  You do have part of your signature cut off at the bottom.  Eliminating some of the "returns" (empty space) in your spacing should fix that.
> 
> To get there click on User CP in the upper left corner, or on Quick Links and select Edit Signature.



Thanks for the info!  I finally read my e-mail and determined that I needed to verify my new e-mail address before it would let me have the option of editing my signature!


----------



## jenndla

Hi!  I joined last year, and have since lost the original confirmation email.  I suppose I didn't do what I was supposed to do, so now I can't edit my signature or post anything.  My trip is this October, so I definitely want to participate!

Can you help?

Thanks!


----------



## upmickey

I guess i am a lucky one that mine worked and I user Gmail too


----------



## lovetoscrap

jenndla said:


> Hi!  I joined last year, and have since lost the original confirmation email.  I suppose I didn't do what I was supposed to do, so now I can't edit my signature or post anything.  My trip is this October, so I definitely want to participate!
> 
> Can you help?
> 
> Thanks!




I will sure try!  The first thing to do is to read the directions in the first post on this thread.  Follow those and then if you haven't heard back in a few days post here again.  Usually that takes care of it, but sometimes I have to find someone to throw some Pixie Dust  on you to fix it!


----------



## jenndla

lovetoscrap said:


> I will sure try!  The first thing to do is to read the directions in the first post on this thread.  Follow those and then if you haven't heard back in a few days post here again.  Usually that takes care of it, but sometimes I have to find someone to throw some Pixie Dust  on you to fix it!



I emailed the address in the first post, and have still gotten no response.  Not sure what the turnaround time usually is, but I just want to make sure that was what I was supposed to do.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

jenndla said:


> I emailed the address in the first post, and have still gotten no response.  Not sure what the turnaround time usually is, but I just want to make sure that was what I was supposed to do.  Thanks for your help!



How long ago did you send it?


----------



## Applemomma

Hi! My 12 year old daughter would like to post on the teen board and canada board and when she and I went to register her we of course had the permission forms pop up for me to sign. When we went to fax them we found the fax number is no longer good. Is there another way to go through this?  She is anxious to start asking her own questions....

I've turned her to the lime-green side


----------



## lovetoscrap

Applemomma said:


> Hi! My 12 year old daughter would like to post on the teen board and canada board and when she and I went to register her we of course had the permission forms pop up for me to sign. When we went to fax them we found the fax number is no longer good. Is there another way to go through this?  She is anxious to start asking her own questions....
> 
> I've turned her to the lime-green side



PM sent to you.


----------



## jenndla

lovetoscrap said:


> How long ago did you send it?



I sent it yesterday morning first thing.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Give a couple of days.  I will try to get someone to help you if it isn't taken care of by this weekend.


----------



## jenndla

Will do!  Thanks so much - have a great weekend!


----------



## MickeyMouth

Haven't been able to post for 2 years.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Applemomma said:


> Hi! My 12 year old daughter would like to post on the teen board and canada board and when she and I went to register her we of course had the permission forms pop up for me to sign. When we went to fax them we found the fax number is no longer good. Is there another way to go through this?  She is anxious to start asking her own questions....
> 
> I've turned her to the lime-green side



Did this get taken care of?



jenndla said:


> Will do!  Thanks so much - have a great weekend!



You look like you are good to go.  



MickeyMouth said:


> Haven't been able to post for 2 years.



It looks like you should be fine.


----------



## racefanof88

My avatar is missing along with my quote and my siggie line.  I tried to go in and edit them but that option is missing from the list of options.  Am I doing something wrong?  I registered  a long time ago.

Dana


----------



## lovetoscrap

racefanof88 said:


> My avatar is missing along with my quote and my siggie line.  I tried to go in and edit them but that option is missing from the list of options.  Am I doing something wrong?  I registered  a long time ago.
> 
> Dana



Uh oh!  Did you recently make changes to your account--like changed your email address?  Your account has been deactivated and it needs to be fixed.  Let me know what might have changed so I can help you get it fixed.


----------



## racefanof88

lovetoscrap said:


> Uh oh!  Did you recently make changes to your account--like changed your email address?  Your account has been deactivated and it needs to be fixed.  Let me know what might have changed so I can help you get it fixed.



I changed my password, but I haven't changed anything else.

Thanks Dana


----------



## lovetoscrap

racefanof88 said:


> I changed my password, but I haven't changed anything else.
> 
> Thanks Dana



That must be what did it.  You need to check the email account that is attached to your DIS account.  There should be an email to confirm the password change.  Check your spam and junk box.  If you don't find it let me know and I will get a Techie to help out.


----------



## racefanof88

lovetoscrap said:


> That must be what did it.  You need to check the email account that is attached to your DIS account.  There should be an email to confirm the password change.  Check your spam and junk box.  If you don't find it let me know and I will get a Techie to help out.



I checked in my spam folder and old mail and I didn't get an email.

Thanks,

Dana


----------



## lovetoscrap

racefanof88 said:


> I checked in my spam folder and old mail and I didn't get an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dana



Okay, let me bring in the calvary. It make a take a day or two.  Do you have access to the email account that is listed in your profile?  Don't change it if you don't, I just need to know.


----------



## racefanof88

lovetoscrap said:


> That must be what did it.  You need to check the email account that is attached to your DIS account.  There should be an email to confirm the password change.  Check your spam and junk box.  If you don't find it let me know and I will get a Techie to help out.



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.   I had forgotten I used an old email address.  It is now all working again...........wooooooooooohooooooooo


----------



## lovetoscrap

racefanof88 said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.   I had forgotten I used an old email address.  It is now all working again...........wooooooooooohooooooooo



YEAH!!! I figured it was something like that.  I didn't even get the chance to send out an SOS!  You are looking great!


----------



## racefanof88

lovetoscrap said:


> YEAH!!! I figured it was something like that.  I didn't even get the chance to send out an SOS!  You are looking great!


----------



## TheLadyTremain

I believe that I completed my registration, yet I am having issues posting on various boards.  And when I am able to make a post, it does not seem to be appearing in the thread.  My post count shows 7 but only 4 of the post show up under my account.  I went back to my registration email and it says I have completed the task, but is there something missing.  Can someone help?  I did try to send an email but it was kicked back to me by AOL.


----------



## lovetoscrap

TheLadyTremain said:


> I believe that I completed my registration, yet I am having issues posting on various boards.  And when I am able to make a post, it does not seem to be appearing in the thread.  My post count shows 7 but only 4 of the post show up under my account.  I went back to my registration email and it says I have completed the task, but is there something missing.  Can someone help?  I did try to send an email but it was kicked back to me by AOL.



Your account appears to be fine--you are completely registered.  I see 9 posts on your post count.  Are you subscribed to all threads that you post on?

Also the DIS was being very s l o w today so perhaps that may have interfered when you tried to post?


----------



## cheapnike

Welcome to our website:


----------



## gardengirl628

Hi.  I never received an email to activate my account and am unable to post to any threads.  I did send an email to support but still am unable to post.  Can you help?  Thanks.  Dana


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dana, I can help you but please give me a day or two.  I am sick right now and just checking in for a second.


----------



## gardengirl628

thank you so much!  Feel better soon.


----------



## lovetoscrap

gardengirl628 said:


> thank you so much!  Feel better soon.



You are all set to go.  But from the looks of your post count you already know that!


----------



## Susan & Robert

When I try to respond to a post it tells me I do not have permission to use and that I need to be activated. Can you help?  I am trying to respond to a "For Rent" post.  Thanks, Susan


----------



## lovetoscrap

Susan,
Have you read the first post on this thread?  You need to get your confirmation email and click the link.  Please follow those directions and let me know in a day or two if you are using a vaild email address and still don't get the email.


----------



## Mom2Monsters

Hi there, I am a long time DIS member, but just recently returned after a 3 year hiatus!  For some reason I am unable to post, please help!


----------



## kidanigirl

Hello!  I registered 3/13 and received the email link.  I clicked on it.  Later I got a confirmation that told me thank you for registering.  However, I am still unable to post on boards.  What am I missing?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jinxy

Hi I created my account years ago (2002 I think) and have been lurking for just about forever. I thought that I had all my ducks in a row to post, but having finally overcoming my shyness and getting ready to take the jump found out that I can't.

I wasn't sure if I should delete my current account and re-register or if there was something else I should do?

Any and all help is just wonderful
Jinxy


----------



## zackspal

have been registered for couple years. always was able to post without issue. have been not very active lately, and now am unable to post. please help

thanks  
Walter


----------



## kaylajr

Hi everyone

don't want you to think you are being ignored

Lovetoscrap is the MODERATOR on the Welcome board who has a great handle on how to fix all these issues but lucky girl that she is she is on a cruise.

I will see if I can figure some of them out ... be patient with me


----------



## lovetoscrap

HI!   Unfortunately for me I am back from my vacation so let me see what I can do to help you all out!



Mom2Monsters said:


> Hi there, I am a long time DIS member, but just recently returned after a 3 year hiatus!  For some reason I am unable to post, please help!



Have you attempted to change the email address on your account?    That is the most common reason that our long time posters lose ther posting ability.  If you change your email address you need to still have access to the old address so you can confirm the change.  Let me know so I can figure how we can fix this for you.



kidanigirl said:


> Hello!  I registered 3/13 and received the email link.  I clicked on it.  Later I got a confirmation that told me thank you for registering.  However, I am still unable to post on boards.  What am I missing?  Thanks for your help!



Your account is activated and I don't see any reason that you would be having problems. Since your post count is up to 29 I am going to assume you have been posting with no problems.  If you are still having issues please let me know.




Jinxy said:


> Hi I created my account years ago (2002 I think) and have been lurking for just about forever. I thought that I had all my ducks in a row to post, but having finally overcoming my shyness and getting ready to take the jump found out that I can't.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should delete my current account and re-register or if there was something else I should do?
> 
> Any and all help is just wonderful
> Jinxy



Please take a look at the first post here and follow those instructions.  You must have a current email account attached to your DIS account.  If the email that you registered with is NOT available please do NOT change it.  Let me know and we will proceed from there.



zackspal said:


> have been registered for couple years. always was able to post without issue. have been not very active lately, and now am unable to post. please help
> 
> thanks
> Walter



Your account is active and there is no obvious reason you can't post.  Are you still having problems?


----------



## LissaW16

Registered as user LissaW16 with email address mtimmerman at smdc.org. Have not received confirmation e-mail (yes, I did check my spam). Emailed support and have not gotten a response. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## LissaW16

LissaW16 said:


> Registered as user LissaW16 with email address mtimmerman at smdc.org. Have not received confirmation e-mail (yes, I did check my spam). Emailed support and have not gotten a response. Any help would be appreciated.



Here is the error message that I get:
LissaW16, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


----------



## lovetoscrap

LissaW16 said:


> Registered as user LissaW16 with email address mtimmerman at smdc.org. Have not received confirmation e-mail (yes, I did check my spam). Emailed support and have not gotten a response. Any help would be appreciated.



Support has been a tad bit busy with the board upgrade and all.  I will see if I can get someone to help you out.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Lissa you should be good to go.  Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## Dopeys twin Dippy

hi. i finally got to post....yeah. i am depressed though cause i have been on here and i was up to like over 890 posts. i had trying to get back on, so finally tonight i got through. so this is my second post tonight and i realized i am starting over at 1 post..Earning my Ears.  oh how sad, i lost all my posts...hah. oh well, i will have to rebuild. i am so happy to be back though. sorry for rambling..........i was totally confused.:


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dopeys twin Dippy said:


> hi. i finally got to post....yeah. i am depressed though cause i have been on here and i was up to like over 890 posts. i had trying to get back on, so finally tonight i got through. so this is my second post tonight and i realized i am starting over at 1 post..Earning my Ears.  oh how sad, i lost all my posts...hah. oh well, i will have to rebuild. i am so happy to be back though. sorry for rambling..........i was totally confused.:



Sorry, I am not following you.  Did you make a new username?  

There is no reason you should have lost your post count with your username.  If you are having problems with your original account we can help you out.


----------



## Dopeys twin Dippy

ok i am ready to scream....ha...ok so i have lost all my old posts, i was over 890 to. but i think finally tonight , just now, i can at least post. but ....when i went back i CAN NOT see my posts ?? am i crazy or what is going on. can some one please help. thank you..........


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dopeys twin Dippy said:


> ok i am ready to scream....ha...ok so i have lost all my old posts, i was over 890 to. but i think finally tonight , just now, i can at least post. but ....when i went back i CAN NOT see my posts ?? am i crazy or what is going on. can some one please help. thank you..........



Please see my last post.  Did you change your username?  

You don't just "lose" your posts.  I need to know what your username was to help you.  I am heading to bed for tonight.  I will check back here tomorrow.

ETA:  Did you happen to use "Dopey's twin Dippy" before?  Is this you?  http://www.disboards.com/member.php?u=31307


----------



## LissaW16

lovetoscrap said:


> Lissa you should be good to go.  Let me know if you have any problems.



Is now working, thank you!


----------



## Jinxy

I sent an email on 3/20 and haven't heard anything and still am unable to post. 

I'm getting this error message:

"Jinxy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."


Jinxy who's so ready to jump into posting


----------



## shuttergirl

Jinxy said:


> I sent an email on 3/20 and haven't heard anything and still am unable to post.
> 
> I'm getting this error message:
> 
> "Jinxy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> 
> Jinxy who's so ready to jump into posting



I just tried to post too and got the same message.  I wonder what the problem is????


----------



## lovetoscrap

Jinxy said:


> I sent an email on 3/20 and haven't heard anything and still am unable to post.
> 
> I'm getting this error message:
> 
> "Jinxy, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> 
> Jinxy who's so ready to jump into posting



Have you checked your Spam/Junk email box?  I will see about getting someone to help you.



shuttergirl said:


> I just tried to post too and got the same message.  I wonder what the problem is????



The problem is that you haven't completed your registration.  You were sent an email with a link to confirm your registration.  Take a look in your spam/junk email box if you didn't find it.  Then please follow the directions in the first post of this thread if you still don't have it.  If that doesn't work then post here again and I will get you some help. 

Until you both complete your registration you will only be able to post here on the Welcome Board.


----------



## shuttergirl

Hi Lovetoscrap.  Thanks for getting back to me.  I've been through my spam folder and all deleted emails and it seems I didn't receive a registration email????  Not sure what I have done wrong there.   Does this mean I would need to reregister?


----------



## lovetoscrap

shuttergirl said:


> Hi Lovetoscrap.  Thanks for getting back to me.  I've been through my spam folder and all deleted emails and it seems I didn't receive a registration email????  Not sure what I have done wrong there.   Does this mean I would need to reregister?



No, don't reregister.   Take a look at the first post in this thread and follow the instructions there.


----------



## nctigger

my sister and i are on the magic in nov. i tried to get signed up so i can talk to disser's. but they said something about the password was in use well yes cause this the only comp. to use and it is my work computer so. please let me get signed up?  thank's nctigger. my sister's log on is nc monkey. i'am deborah hicks thank you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

nctigger said:


> my sister and i are on the magic in nov. i tried to get signed up so i can talk to disser's. but they said something about the password was in use well yes cause this the only comp. to use and it is my work computer so. please let me get signed up?  thank's nctigger. my sister's log on is nc monkey. i'am deborah hicks thank you.




You never completed your registration and confirmed with the link you should have been sent.  If you can't find that email then you need to follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.

Your sister will need to log in for me to see if she has completed hers.


----------



## shuttergirl

lovetoscrap said:


> No, don't reregister.   Take a look at the first post in this thread and follow the instructions there.



Followed the instructions on the first thread but still did not receive an email.  I would love some further instructions on what to do next.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Jinxy

lovetoscrap said:


> Have you checked your Spam/Junk email box?  I will see about getting someone to help you.
> 
> Until you both complete your registration you will only be able to post here on the Welcome Board.



I have been checking my spam folder and have not seen anything.

Jinxy


----------



## sullivansinct

DisBoards,

I am logged in with my username and password but still cannot post.  I have not received a second email and keep checking spam but nothing.  Please reply!!!!

Sullivansinct


----------



## lovetoscrap

sullivansinct said:


> DisBoards,
> 
> I am logged in with my username and password but still cannot post.  I have not received a second email and keep checking spam but nothing.  Please reply!!!!
> 
> Sullivansinct




Have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## TheLadyTremain

I have been a registered user for about 3 months now.  But I am still having difficulty posting in certain forums.  But even that seems to change on a weekly basis.  Yesterday, I could post on the Resort Code forum.  Today, no matter how many times I log in, I can't post.  It just keeps asking for my login.  Yet, if I go to another forum, like this one, my login appears and I can post.  

Can anyone help me?  I have tried to email but the emails just get kicked back to me.


----------



## lovetoscrap

TheLadyTremain said:


> I have been a registered user for about 3 months now.  But I am still having difficulty posting in certain forums.  But even that seems to change on a weekly basis.  Yesterday, I could post on the Resort Code forum.  Today, no matter how many times I log in, I can't post.  It just keeps asking for my login.  Yet, if I go to another forum, like this one, my login appears and I can post.
> 
> Can anyone help me?  I have tried to email but the emails just get kicked back to me.



There is nothing that I can do for you since you are completely registered.  Have you made sure to check the "Remember Me" option when you log in?  See if you can post this question on the Technical Support Board--it is found all the way at the bottom of the main forum page.  There are some great techies there that may be able to help you.


----------



## sullivansinct

Yes, I sent an email to support@wdwinfo a couple of weeks ago and have been checking my spam folder but no response.  I can send another if you think that is best.

Thanks for your help,

Sullivansinct


----------



## lovetoscrap

sullivansinct said:


> Yes, I sent an email to support@wdwinfo a couple of weeks ago and have been checking my spam folder but no response.  I can send another if you think that is best.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Sullivansinct




I will get someone to take a look at your account.


----------



## Jinxy

Hope I'm not being a bother, I'm just posting to see if there is any update. I'm anxious today as I just booked our second visit for this year and haven't even started on our Feb. trip report.  However (my very 1st) scrapbook is almost finished.

Jinxy


----------



## lovetoscrap

Jinxy said:


> Hope I'm not being a bother, I'm just posting to see if there is any update. I'm anxious today as I just booked our second visit for this year and haven't even started on our Feb. trip report.  However (my very 1st) scrapbook is almost finished.
> 
> Jinxy



No bother.  I had asked someone to help you out but the message may have been lost.  I will try again.


----------



## TheLadyTremain

lovetoscrap said:


> There is nothing that I can do for you since you are completely registered.  Have you made sure to check the "Remember Me" option when you log in?  See if you can post this question on the Technical Support Board--it is found all the way at the bottom of the main forum page.  There are some great techies there that may be able to help you.





Sadly, I can't even post on the Technical board. It keeps telling me that I am not logged in even though I am on other boards (which is part of my original problem).  I will keep trying.....


----------



## lovetoscrap

TheLadyTremain said:


> Sadly, I can't even post on the Technical board. It keeps telling me that I am not logged in even though I am on other boards (which is part of my original problem).  I will keep trying.....



Go ahead and make a new thread here on the Welcome Board where it seems that you can post.  When you do that I can move it to the Technical Forum for you and then you can see what responses you get.  I am also going to see if Webmaster Kathy can take a look at your problem over here.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

TheLadyTremain said:


> Sadly, I can't even post on the Technical board. It keeps telling me that I am not logged in even though I am on other boards (which is part of my original problem).  I will keep trying.....



First, be sure to use Internet Explorer (not the AOL browser) to post here. AOL users report many browser-related problems. 

Next, clear your cookies and temporary files. This fixes almost all problems related to logging in and staying logged in. 

Did that work?


----------



## lovetoscrap

sullivansinct and Jinxy, you are both good to go now.


----------



## Jinxy

Thank you!

Jinxy


----------



## rockreed

I'm not able to post anywhere, and have sent an email but no reply.  Is there something else that I need to do to activate this?  Thank you!


----------



## cdnmousegirls

Mine just took a little bit of time!


----------



## peterandlisa

I am having the same problem - even on the test board it is saying I do not have authorization.


----------



## rockreed

any idea how long it takes to get the email from tech support?  Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

rockreed said:


> I'm not able to post anywhere, and have sent an email but no reply.  Is there something else that I need to do to activate this?  Thank you!





peterandlisa said:


> I am having the same problem - even on the test board it is saying I do not have authorization.





rockreed said:


> any idea how long it takes to get the email from tech support?  Thank you!




I have been sick so I am just seeing these.  I will get someone to help you out later this evening or this weekend.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## rockreed

Thank you so much and hope you feel better!


----------



## lovetoscrap

rockreed you are good to go.  peterandlisa I am checking on your status.


----------



## vacationwoman

I suddenly can't post on any boards. Can someone let me know the problem.  
Surprised I could post here,  just happened to see the "can't post" title.


----------



## lovetoscrap

*peterandlisa*, have you read the first post on this thread and followed the directions there?



*vacationwoman* I am guessing that you just recently changed the email address on your account?  You need to access your previously registered email account and confirm the change.  Otherwise please read the directions in the first post and follow those.  You will only be able to post on the Welcome Board until you confirm the new email address.


----------



## wla7

I am unable to post.  Apparently my registration is incomplete?
wla7


----------



## lovetoscrap

wla7 said:


> I am unable to post.  Apparently my registration is incomplete?
> wla7



Please follow the steps in the first post of this Thread.


----------



## megsmom01545

Hi
I am still unable to fully register. I am trying to rent points and am unable to post a reply.
Thanks,
Courtney Whaley
megsmom01545
[


----------



## lovetoscrap

megsmom01545 said:


> Hi
> I am still unable to fully register. I am trying to rent points and am unable to post a reply.
> Thanks,
> Courtney Whaley
> megsmom01545
> [



You are completely registered.  You should be able to post anywhere on the boards.  You can't send a PM to someone until you have posted more.


----------



## dolphinmatt

I'm new to the Boards and just saw this explanation of why I can't Post yet. It does say "Registered User" under my name. I don't recall seeing an Email with instructions on finalizing my registration.


----------



## dolphinmatt

I just read the first post of this thread and just sent an Email to support. I'll get back on here if I'm still having trouble.


----------



## Poohgirl521

Hello... I am not having trouble posting, however I am not receive the email notificatinos from my subscribed threads.  I did recently change my email and I did confirm it via the email that was sent to my inbox in my new email, I checked the old email that I had set up and I did NOT receive anything there to confirm.  The correct email should be jminer0521@yahoo.com, that is what is showing up under my User CP...Can you help??


----------



## lovetoscrap

Poohgirl521 said:


> Hello... I am not having trouble posting, however I am not receive the email notificatinos from my subscribed threads.  I did recently change my email and I did confirm it via the email that was sent to my inbox in my new email, I checked the old email that I had set up and I did NOT receive anything there to confirm.  The correct email should be jminer0521@yahoo.com, that is what is showing up under my User CP...Can you help??



You need to ask about this on the Tech Support Forum found at the bottom of the Main Forums Page.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

I have been trying to get back to posting, and even when I would register on the email link, it still wouldn't let me  post!  UGH Now, hopefully I can!


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

Yeah!! First time in months it has actually let me post!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> Yeah!! First time in months it has actually let me post!!!



Well, good news and bad news.  Yes you can post, but only here on the Welcome Board.  You need to follow the instructions in the first post of this thread to get your account activated.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

OK, so I got my new email, tried to reset it, and it won't let me.  I have not received any email that has any other links to register, and my name is listed at the top right, as "Welcome, Mom2PrincessesLinSy" and in this reply to thread, it says "logged in as Mom2PrincessesLinSy"

what else do I need to do?  Can't understand why I had posted for so long, and then it is just wiped away and I can't get back on to post?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> OK, so I got my new email, tried to reset it, and it won't let me.  I have not received any email that has any other links to register, and my name is listed at the top right, as "Welcome, Mom2PrincessesLinSy" and in this reply to thread, it says "logged in as Mom2PrincessesLinSy"
> 
> what else do I need to do?  Can't understand why I had posted for so long, and then it is just wiped away and I can't get back on to post?



The problem is that you changed your email.  Do you stil have access to the old email address?  A confirmation of the email change is sent to that address.

If you don't have access to the old address then you will need to follow the instructions in that first post and send an email to support@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## Mom2PrincessesLinSy

I checked my other old email account, and I had no information/email even in my spam folder there either.  What else can I do?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mom2PrincessesLinSy said:


> I checked my other old email account, and I had no information/email even in my spam folder there either.  What else can I do?




Instructions from the first post of this thread:


> Look under your username to the left. If it says "Registered User" then you have not completed your registration. You should have received an email with a link that you need to click on to confirm your registration. Please check your Junk/Spam/Bulk Mail folders because often the email ends up there. *If you can't find it, or don't think you recieved it then please send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you gave when you registered, include your username, and a brief explaination of what the problem is*.


----------



## Ldynred812

Can I post on this board??? If I can , that is great...but why can't I post on the other subject boards?????


----------



## Ldynred812

I can post on this board but NO others...and I am registered...HELP!!!  I get to the others and it gives me the log in screen...I log in and then it just pops up another log in screen.

IF I get past that and get to a reply screen, I can type my reply and when I hit submit, I get another log in screen!!  HELP!!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Ldynred812 said:


> I can post on this board but NO others...and I am registered...HELP!!!  I get to the others and it gives me the log in screen...I log in and then it just pops up another log in screen.
> 
> IF I get past that and get to a reply screen, I can type my reply and when I hit submit, I get another log in screen!!  HELP!!!!



That isn't something I can help you with.  That is a technical issue, most likely with your computer.  See if you can post this problem on the Tech Support board found here:  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43

If you can't get it to post there then start a new thread with the problem here on the Welcome Board and I will move it to the Tech Board for you.  You also might search the Tech Board to see if the problem has been posted before.  I suspect the first pieces of advice will be to make sure you have checked the box for "remember me" or whatever it says here, to be sure your security setting on your computer are set correctly to allow cookies, and then probably to clear all your cookies.


----------



## Ldynred812

Thanks for your reply....like disney magic, it just began working!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I have that Magic Touch. . .


----------



## capt1633

Look into my status.  Been a member since 2001.  Not a big poster but a frequent visitor to the websites.  Tried to make a post and was not permitted.


----------



## lovetoscrap

capt1633 said:


> Look into my status.  Been a member since 2001.  Not a big poster but a frequent visitor to the websites.  Tried to make a post and was not permitted.



Your status is just fine.  Where were you trying to post?


----------



## ajmetzger

I haven't gotten the registration e-mail to post to threads and the like. I just wanted to let you Know...Thanks..John


----------



## lovetoscrap

ajmetzger said:


> I haven't gotten the registration e-mail to post to threads and the like. I just wanted to let you Know...Thanks..John



You need to follow the directions in the first post of this thread.  If that doesn't work then post back here in a few days.


----------



## firetwirl07

I am posting here because I have requested an email twice and I still have not received one. Please help me.


----------



## lovetoscrap

firetwirl07 said:


> I am posting here because I have requested an email twice and I still have not received one. Please help me.



Have you sent the email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email address you gave when you registered, include your username, and a brief explaination of what the problem is?


----------



## southernbelle20

Can anyone tell me why all of a sudden I am not allowed to post on threads?


----------



## lovetoscrap

southernbelle20 said:


> Can anyone tell me why all of a sudden I am not allowed to post on threads?



Did you recently change your email address on your account?


----------



## southernbelle20

about 2 months ago, but I've been able to post since then.  Also I signed out, and signed back in to see if that would help.  I can post on this thread, but not on others, it tells me I'm not authorized.


----------



## lovetoscrap

southernbelle20 said:


> about 2 months ago, but I've been able to post since then.  Also I signed out, and signed back in to see if that would help.  I can post on this thread, but not on others, it tells me I'm not authorized.



I am pretty sure it has something to do with the email change.  Did you get the confirmation email to your old address and confirm the change?  

You will need to follow the directions in the first post of this thread and send an email to support -- explain the problem in your email so they can help you.  I will check back on you in a few days.


----------



## southernbelle20

Thanks for the help!


----------



## maroo

Something is wrong with the DIS - it won't let me post a new thread. 

I want to post a thread to tell it that I can't post a thread...but I can't.  

Help!


----------



## lovetoscrap

maroo said:


> Something is wrong with the DIS - it won't let me post a new thread.
> 
> I want to post a thread to tell it that I can't post a thread...but I can't.
> 
> Help!



I am not seeing a problem?  What board are you trying to post on?


----------



## nineandcounting

I can post here, but not to the Dining board.  I've been trying for an hour.


----------



## Corwin

maroo said:


> Something is wrong with the DIS - it won't let me post a new thread.
> 
> I want to post a thread to tell it that I can't post a thread...but I can't.
> 
> Help!





lovetoscrap said:


> I am not seeing a problem?  What board are you trying to post on?


I can't seem to post a new thread, either. 

Also, is the search function down? I can't seem to find it anywhere. (I was trying to post a new thread asking about this, but was unable to do so. I keep getting a "Database error.")


----------



## griergirl2

I am glad I am not the only one.  I was trying to post a new thread on the budget board and I can not


----------



## lovetoscrap

Yep, seems to be a problem--I see it now.  I have notified the Webmasters.


----------



## maroo

lovetoscrap said:


> Yep, seems to be a problem--I see it now.  I have notified the Webmasters.



I emailed them, too.

I am so glad it is not just me!


----------



## PhillipA82

maroo said:


> I emailed them, too.
> 
> I am so glad it is not just me!



Yeah, same here...


----------



## Browneyes13

I've been a registered user (but lurker) for a couple of years.  I am now unable to post??  

Thanks


----------



## LovetheTink

If it says "registered user" does that mean I can post on other sites?  I'm having a hard time posting other than on this thread..thanks for any help


----------



## Meemerbug

Hello,

I have never received an email for confirmation.  I know it's been a while since I registered, but can the confirmation email still be sent to me?  Thank you


----------



## lovetoscrap

Browneyes13 said:


> I've been a registered user (but lurker) for a couple of years.  I am now unable to post??
> 
> Thanks





LovetheTink said:


> If it says "registered user" does that mean I can post on other sites?  I'm having a hard time posting other than on this thread..thanks for any help





Meemerbug said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have never received an email for confirmation.  I know it's been a while since I registered, but can the confirmation email still be sent to me?  Thank you





You need to follow the instructions in the first post of this thread and send an email to Support.


----------



## ybcart7

I have been trying to set my daughter up with an account and I have sent several emails to the support email address and I haven't got a response.  I even sent one that said please respond even if you dont have an answer just so I know you received my email -- and no response!!
Her user ID is Eeyore64.  I sent all the proper paperwork in and she still can't post.


----------



## Dotsie

I didn't receive any emails to fully register.  I can't post anywhere but here, in the newbie forum.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dotsie said:


> I didn't receive any emails to fully register.  I can't post anywhere but here, in the newbie forum.



Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## lovetoscrap

ybcart7 said:


> I have been trying to set my daughter up with an account and I have sent several emails to the support email address and I haven't got a response.  I even sent one that said please respond even if you dont have an answer just so I know you received my email -- and no response!!
> Her user ID is Eeyore64.  I sent all the proper paperwork in and she still can't post.



Please post a thread about this on the Tech Support Forum, found at the bottom of the main forum list.


----------



## Dotsie

I followed the instructions and sent an email to the address on the first page and I've never gotten any emails for registration confirmation.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Dotsie said:


> I followed the instructions and sent an email to the address on the first page and I've never gotten any emails for registration confirmation.



Have you checked your Spam/Junk box?


----------



## Dotsie

I have and there are no emails.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Well, you are now registered!  It says "earning my ears" under your username so you are good to go.


----------



## Dotsie

got an email!!

Thank you


----------



## Soccer_Mom

I've been lurking for some time, I tried to post today and it would not let me.
So, I found my way to this thread.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Soccer_Mom said:


> I've been lurking for some time, I tried to post today and it would not let me.
> So, I found my way to this thread.



Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Firedad

I wanted to post a trip report and the bourd has now post new thread button.  I am fully registered as the first post describes.  Am I doing somthing wrong or were should I post a trip report?  Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

You need to be posting on the main Trip Report Board.  You are probably trying to post on the "Completed Trip Reports "  board.  That board is not for posting after your trip is completed, it is for the Trip Reports that are completed!  That can be confusing.  

When you have posted your entire trip report the moderator will move it to the Completed Board-- once there it is locked, no one can post on that board, only read.


----------



## dizneygurl007

hi,
i like everybody else have sent emails to disboards. i have received no replies and am unable to edit certain things on my profile and am unable to post except to this thread. somebody please help. i would love to post and take part of discussions.


----------



## lovetoscrap

dizneygurl007 said:


> hi,
> i like everybody else have sent emails to disboards. i have received no replies and am unable to edit certain things on my profile and am unable to post except to this thread. somebody please help. i would love to post and take part of discussions.



Did you send the emails to the support@wdwinfo.com address?  Make sure that you send them from the email address that you used to register with your username here,  and you check your spam filter/box.


----------



## PrincessmomLeVeck

I sent an email too and never got a response.. I  want to post so bad its killing me... Thanks so much for you help with this~!


----------



## lovetoscrap

PrincessmomLeVeck said:


> I sent an email too and never got a response.. I  want to post so bad its killing me... Thanks so much for you help with this~!



Try sending another one please.  Make sure you check your spam/junk box, and that you are sending the email from the same address you used to register.


----------



## Leezer

For some reason, I can post here, but no where else. I did get an email and clicked on the link.


----------



## Leezer

OK, nevermind. Everything is working now. Woohoo!


----------



## mommyoffive

I followed the instructions, and still haven't received an e-mail to finish registration. I have check both the regular and junk mail boxes for my aol account. Please help, I would love to be able to post. Thank you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mommyoffive said:


> I followed the instructions, and still haven't received an e-mail to finish registration. I have check both the regular and junk mail boxes for my aol account. Please help, I would love to be able to post. Thank you.




I'll look into it and get someone to help you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

mommyoffive said:


> I followed the instructions, and still haven't received an e-mail to finish registration. I have check both the regular and junk mail boxes for my aol account. Please help, I would love to be able to post. Thank you.



It is probably an AOL problem.  Your account has been fixed and you are free to post on all of our boards.


----------



## Schatzi

I think I look okay but it won't let me post. Maybe I need another "Activate" email? Thanks in Advance!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Schatzi said:


> I think I look okay but it won't let me post. Maybe I need another "Activate" email? Thanks in Advance!



You do.  You still have Registered User under your name so your registration isn't complete.  Follow the directions in the first post of this thread to get another activation email sent to you, then click on the link in it.


----------



## tdhutton

For some reason I don't have access to DVC-Rent/Trade.  Can someone please explain why this is?  

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

tdhutton said:


> For some reason I don't have access to DVC-Rent/Trade.  Can someone please explain why this is?
> 
> Thanks



Please read and follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## weezy26nm

I am already registered, but someone else in my family wants to join from the same computer, but everytime we try to do it, it just says I am already registered under my name. I've logged out of my account but as soon as we try the new registration I am automatically logged back in. Any suggestions?


----------



## lovetoscrap

weezy26nm said:


> I am already registered, but someone else in my family wants to join from the same computer, but everytime we try to do it, it just says I am already registered under my name. I've logged out of my account but as soon as we try the new registration I am automatically logged back in. Any suggestions?



You will have to "toss your cookies" .  As long as you have cookies from the DIS attached to this account it won't allow another registration.


----------



## delaneyc52

vBulletin Message 
I am registered and just cannot figure out why I continually get this message!!!   And I have not done anything against the rules!   What gives?      


*You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again. 
You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. 
Log inUser Name:* 
Password:


----------



## lovetoscrap

delaneyc52 said:


> vBulletin Message
> I am registered and just cannot figure out why I continually get this message!!!   And I have not done anything against the rules!   What gives?
> 
> 
> *You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
> You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> Log inUser Name:*
> Password:



I am not sure.  What boards are you trying to post on when you get this?  I know that some people are having some problems with staying logged in, and there are discussions of that on the Technical Support Board.


----------



## delaneyc52

lovetoscrap said:


> I am not sure.  What boards are you trying to post on when you get this?  I know that some people are having some problems with staying logged in, and there are discussions of that on the Technical Support Board.



Thanks!   That truly does seems to be the problem.   I log in and then my log in disappears.   I'll go to technical support and check it out.


----------



## grumblygrew

Hello.
I have checked my login and there is no 'not fully registered' against it.
I can reply here but I cannot reply on other boards.
thanks
David


----------



## grumblygrew

Hello. I have also sent an email requesting help but as yet have not received a reply.
thank you for your kind assistance
David


----------



## lovetoscrap

grumblygrew said:


> Hello. I have also sent an email requesting help but as yet have not received a reply.
> thank you for your kind assistance
> David



When did you send the email?  Did you send it from the email address that you used to register here?


----------



## amtrak23

I sent over an email yesterday at about 1:48pm (from the email I registered with) and have not received a reply. I never received the registration email (it's not in my spam folder) and I can only post here. Posting anywhere else gets me the "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:" message.


----------



## lovetoscrap

amtrak23 said:


> I sent over an email yesterday at about 1:48pm (from the email I registered with) and have not received a reply. I never received the registration email (it's not in my spam folder) and I can only post here. Posting anywhere else gets me the "you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:" message.



You sent it to the support@wdwinfo.com address?

It can sometimes take a few days so give it another day or so.  I will check back to see if it gets taken care of.


----------



## amtrak23

lovetoscrap said:


> You sent it to the BLAH address?



LMAO....it wouldn't let me reply yes, because I'm not allowed to post email addresses but yea that's the address I sent it to.


----------



## lovetoscrap

amtrak23 said:


> LMAO....it wouldn't let me reply yes, because I'm not allowed to post email addresses but yea that's the address I sent it to.



  Sorry about that.  Believe me "blah, blah, blah" is all my kids hear me say!

Give it another day and I will check back and see if it has been taken care of, if not I will see what I can do.  

Sorry for the delay.  In the meantime you can do a whole lot of reading and you can ask questions here on the Welcome Board (start a new thread)  if you have something you need to know now.


----------



## el_bandito

lovetoscrap said:


> You will have to "toss your cookies" .  As long as you have cookies from the DIS attached to this account it won't allow another registration.



I'm also having problems but i think it's because i had two accounts (old dog and new dog) and wanted 'new dog' to get emails at right location.

el_bandito


----------



## lovetoscrap

el_bandito said:


> I'm also having problems but i think it's because i had two accounts (old dog and new dog) and wanted 'new dog' to get emails at right location.
> 
> el_bandito



Probably. If you tried to change the email address for an account it sends an email to the old account to confirm the change as a safety measure.  Were you changing the email address?  And did you get a confirmation?

If you no longer have access to the old email account you will need to send an email to the support address in the first post that contains the old email address and your new address, the user name and an explanation of the problem.


----------



## adnil530

Hi.  I am having a problem getting my daughter registered.  Her Dis name is Princess*Laura.  I have faxed everything and she got the email to activate her account, but she still can't post.  I have been trying since 3/15.  Can I get a status of her activation?  

Thank you for any help.
Linda


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sending you a PM


----------



## drealea

I cant view the rent/trade board for points


----------



## lovetoscrap

drealea said:


> I cant view the rent/trade board for points



That is because you have not completed your registration.  You need to follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.  Until your registration is complete you won't be able to view that board.


----------



## Mum from oz

I still haven't got my confirmation email. I emailed for it but haven't got anything yet. Can someone help please, I want to post on other boards


----------



## lovetoscrap

Mum from oz said:


> I still haven't got my confirmation email. I emailed for it but haven't got anything yet. Can someone help please, I want to post on other boards




Have you checked your Spam Box?  When did you send the email to support?


----------



## ltrstocleo

Help me!  I can't post to any boards.  how do I do it!  It says I am not authorized!


----------



## lovetoscrap

ltrstocleo said:


> Help me!  I can't post to any boards.  how do I do it!  It says I am not authorized!



Have you followed the directions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## sak0526

I do not even see  my user name! This board is wonderful to read, but i'm not sure how to get around it!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

sak0526 said:


> I do not even see  my user name! This board is wonderful to read, but i'm not sure how to get around it!!



Your username is to the left "sak052" and you are fully registered so you can post anywhere on the boards.

You have been posting on the other boards just fine so I am not sure what the problem is?


----------



## Enter User Name

Hello... I have not received a validation email.  I emailed the address listed on the first post and still nothing. 
Can you help?


----------



## Mum from oz

lovetoscrap said:


> Have you checked your Spam Box?  When did you send the email to support?



Thanks lovetoscrap, I got the email confirmation today and I'm all good now.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Enter User Name said:


> Hello... I have not received a validation email.  I emailed the address listed on the first post and still nothing.
> Can you help?



It can take a few days.  Are you checking your Spam Box?


----------



## Enter User Name

lovetoscrap said:


> It can take a few days.  Are you checking your Spam Box?



Yes I checked my spam box.  I think my original request was on the 25th if that helps.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Enter User Name said:


> Yes I checked my spam box.  I think my original request was on the 25th if that helps.



I am sorry for the delay then.  Please send another email and if you haven't had your status fixed by the beginning of next week I will see what I can do.

Make sure you include your username, the email address that you registered with and send it from that account, and a description of the problem (you didn't receive the confirmation email and need your account activated.)  I will check up on you here to see if it has been fixed.


----------



## SugarBeets

PLEASE HELP!  

I am trying to activate account so that I may post.  I have received the email with activation code but I keep getting the following response:

vBulletin Message 
We could not activate your account because this web address is not valid. Make sure that you have the entire address from the email, and that your email client has not split the address over several lines.

Please try again with the full address from the email that you received. If it still does not work, try filling in the activation form:
Activation form

If you do not know your activation code, you can find it in the email that was sent to you when you first registered. To have it sent again, please click here:
Send new email with activation code.

If all else fails, email the administrator, making sure that you include your registered email address and username.




When I try to email administrator from my yahoo account it will not let me.

Thank you so much for your help


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hmmm, I have never see that before.  Are you clicking on the link or copy/pasting it?  

Have you tried to fill in the Activation Form by hand (keyboard)?

Not sure what address it gives but you will need to email support@wdwinfo.com just like the first post in this thread says, from the email account you used when you registered.


----------



## Enter User Name

Thanks


----------



## EeyoreAdorer

I need to have my account activated, as I am not able to post replies on threads.


Thank you.


----------



## lovetoscrap

EeyoreAdorer said:


> I need to have my account activated, as I am not able to post replies on threads.
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## EeyoreAdorer

lovetoscrap said:


> Have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread?



Yes, I have, and have gotten no responding email from 'them' (sorry, I can't post the email address) in order to get my account activated.

It's quite frustrating.


----------



## lovetoscrap

EeyoreAdorer said:


> Yes, I have, and have gotten no responding email from 'them' (sorry, I can't post the email address) in order to get my account activated.
> 
> It's quite frustrating.



Who is your email provider (not your email address, just what provider do you use?) ?  

Have you checked your spam/junk mail box?

Are you sending the email to support@wdwinfo.com from the same email address you used to register the account and including your user name and a description of the problem?


----------



## EeyoreAdorer

lovetoscrap said:


> Who is your email provider (not your email address, just what provider do you use?) ?
> 
> Have you checked your spam/junk mail box?
> 
> Are you sending the email to (     ) from the same email address you used to register the account and including your user name and a description of the problem?



Yes to both questions.

AOL is my provider. I checked my spam folder and nothing there, either.  

Thanks.


----------



## eeyore_adorer

I went ahead and re-registered, as I was getting nowhere with emailing emailing the support link given.

Thanks for trying to help, though.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Sorry about that.  Sometimes it can take a few days for the email to be resent.  I am glad you were able to get the confirmation this time.  Have fun planning your trip!


----------



## mcherry

I cannot post to the rent trade boards, but I have been able to in the past.  As I was on the site this morning, I couldn't even find it.  I logged out and back in and found the rent/trade board but it would not let me post there.  When I went back to the forums the rent/trade boards were not there again.  Are we still allowed to transfer points?


----------



## lovetoscrap

mcherry said:


> I cannot post to the rent trade boards, but I have been able to in the past.  As I was on the site this morning, I couldn't even find it.  I logged out and back in and found the rent/trade board but it would not let me post there.  When I went back to the forums the rent/trade boards were not there again.  Are we still allowed to transfer points?



Your account is not activated again.  Did you change the email address on the account?  

You will need to follow the directions in the first post to get it reactivated.


----------



## lovetoscrap

EeyoreAdorer said:


> Yes to both questions.
> 
> AOL is my provider. I checked my spam folder and nothing there, either.
> 
> Thanks.





eeyore_adorer said:


> I went ahead and re-registered, as I was getting nowhere with emailing emailing the support link given.
> 
> Thanks for trying to help, though.



Your original account is activated now too so you can use either one.


----------



## pepperw2

test


----------



## lovetoscrap

pepperw2, you have not completed your registration.  Please follow the directions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Timestop

Hello.  I tried to register but the email didn't arrive because my email account stopped receiving messages (it needed me to re-activate it).  The problem should be fixed now.  Can you re-send the email or should I re-register?  Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Timestop said:


> Hello.  I tried to register but the email didn't arrive because my email account stopped receiving messages (it needed me to re-activate it).  The problem should be fixed now.  Can you re-send the email or should I re-register?  Thanks!



Please follow the directions in the first post of this thread to have the email resent to you.  If that doesn't work after a few days post again and let me know.


----------



## Timestop

All set now, thanks!  I had followed the directions first, but it took a few days and I was impatient since we have not much time before our trip (and we have no ADR's, for one thing, didn't even know how important that would be).  But it's not your fault that my email was screwy.  Thanks!


----------



## cpitaro

I sent an email to the one listed on this thread, and I still haven't been able to compklete regisrtation so that I can post.
Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

cpitaro said:


> I sent an email to the one listed on this thread, and I still haven't been able to compklete regisrtation so that I can post.
> Thanks



When did you send it?  

Are you sending it from the same account that you used when you registered originally?

Have you checked your Spam box?


----------



## Hooked On The Mouse

Help! I'm sorry if I'm not supposed to post here, but there doesn't seem to be any other contact method? I was registered and have made a few posts, but today when I logged in, it still said I wasn't allowed to post, even though it "welcomed" me?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hooked On The Mouse said:


> Help! I'm sorry if I'm not supposed to post here, but there doesn't seem to be any other contact method? I was registered and have made a few posts, but today when I logged in, it still said I wasn't allowed to post, even though it "welcomed" me?



I can't see that there is anything that would have caused that.  You are fully registered.  Did you check to see if you had been logged out?  There have been some having a problem with being logged out automatically.  You might read on the Tech Support board, there are several threads there about it.


----------



## vinmar4

Hello,
 I tried to register yest but never received the confirmation e-mail ( I cheked everywhere in my mail)
I already send two messages trying to get help, but nothing yet. I 'm planning on buying into DVC and have some questions that I would like to ask.
thanks my name is vinmar4


----------



## lovetoscrap

vinmar4 said:


> Hello,
> I tried to register yest but never received the confirmation e-mail ( I cheked everywhere in my mail)
> I already send two messages trying to get help, but nothing yet. I 'm planning on buying into DVC and have some questions that I would like to ask.
> thanks my name is vinmar4



When did you send them?

Are you sending them from the same account you used to register?

And you have checked your Spam/Junk box?


----------



## Tarabelle22

Hello I am trying to register but have not gotten my email link if somebody could help me please   I love this board!!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

Tarabelle22 said:


> Hello I am trying to register but have not gotten my email link if somebody could help me please   I love this board!!!



Have you followed the instructions in the first post?


----------



## DMass

Still waiting for activation e-mail. Sent notice to support this morning. Nothing yet.


----------



## lovetoscrap

DMass said:


> Still waiting for activation e-mail. Sent notice to support this morning. Nothing yet.



It can take several days after you have contacted support.  

Make sure that you check your spam/junk box.


----------



## jclem

I am only able to post here and not on any other boards? I have not rec'd an email either


----------



## tink485

Hi,

My account was deactivated or is no longer authorized to post on the above board.  I did not maintain the post--will do in the future.  Can you please "unlock" or reactivate my account.

Thank you,

Lisa Gaddy

ggaddy@hotmail.com

changed email to ggaddy123@gmail.com


----------



## lovetoscrap

jclem said:


> I am only able to post here and not on any other boards? I have not rec'd an email either





tink485 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My account was deactivated or is no longer authorized to post on the above board.  I did not maintain the post--will do in the future.  Can you please "unlock" or reactivate my account.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Lisa Gaddy
> 
> ggaddy@hotmail.com
> 
> changed email to ggaddy123@gmail.com



You will both need to follow the directions in the first post of this thread.  Make sure you check your spam/junk box.

Lisa,  Your account was probably deactivated because you changed your email account in your profile.  There is a confirmation sent to the original address to confirm the change.  If you still have access to the hotmail account check it for that email.  Otherwise  you need to explain that you have changed email addresses in the email you send.


----------



## Gabriel&Nana

Hi,

I tried to post a message in another board and received the message below. I'm not a new user, but my last post was sometime ago. Please tell me what do to in order to unlock my account.

Thank you, 


*"Gabriel&Nana*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "


----------



## lovetoscrap

Gabriel&Nana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to post a message in another board and received the message below. I'm not a new user, but my last post was sometime ago. Please tell me what do to in order to unlock my account.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> 
> *"Gabriel&Nana*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "



Please follow the directions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## singhsongs

I just sent an email to the support desk I sure hope my account can get activated soon.


----------



## lovetoscrap

singhsongs said:


> I just sent an email to the support desk I sure hope my account can get activated soon.



You are activated.


----------



## scrosby1

Where can I find when I registered?


----------



## lovetoscrap

scrosby1 said:


> Where can I find when I registered?



Not sure what you are asking?  Your Username profile to the left shows you registered in Jan.  And you are fully registered.


----------



## umbluegray

Test to see if registration is complete.


----------



## lovetoscrap

umbluegray said:


> Test to see if registration is complete.



Your registration is not complete.  Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## scrosby1

I am able to post initially, but after a couple of days when I look for my subscribed threads, I can't find them?


----------



## lovetoscrap

scrosby1 said:


> I am able to post initially, but after a couple of days when I look for my subscribed threads, I can't find them?



Please take a look at the FAQ thread for information on Subscribing to Threads.  If you still can't find them then please post on our Technical Support board at the bottom of the main forum menu.


----------



## MizlurksaLot

and suddenly my account is disabled, I am unable to post or respond to any PMs or visitor messages.  I can only post here, and I don't know why - help please.


----------



## MizlurksaLot

lovetoscrap said:


> ,  Your account was probably deactivated because you changed your email account in your profile.  There is a confirmation sent to the original address to confirm the change.



Oh, I did change my email, but I didn't recieve a confirmation email at the original account.


----------



## lovetoscrap

MizlurksaLot said:


> Oh, I did change my email, but I didn't recieve a confirmation email at the original account.



Your account looks fine right now.  Are you able to post elsewhere now?


----------



## Phluid

I DID receive the activation email, clicked the link, and cannot post anything anywhere.  Will continue to reseach, but assistance may be needed.

Thx.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Phluid said:


> I DID receive the activation email, clicked the link, and cannot post anything anywhere.  Will continue to reseach, but assistance may be needed.
> 
> Thx.



There is no reason why you can't post-- your account is activated.  Where are you trying to post?


----------



## Phluid

Thanks for your prompt reply.

I am trying to post on this thread:
www[DOT]disboards[DOT]com[BACKSLASH]showthread[DOT]php?t=2063192


----------



## lovetoscrap

Phluid said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> 
> I am trying to post on this thread:
> www[DOT]disboards[DOT]com[BACKSLASH]showthread[DOT]php?t=2063192



Ah.  Well that is the one board we have where no one can post.  So it isn't just you.  The Completed Trip Reports board is Read Only.  You should be able to post most everywhere else.


----------



## Phluid

Thanks, Scrap.  I was starting to get discouraged.

Do you have any advice on how I could connect with one or two of the posters on that thread?  I can't send a PM until I've posted 10 times, so I suppose I could go that route and just rack up my post-count... I just don't want to waste everyone's time reading 7 inane posts of mine so I can earn the right to contact someone else on the thread.

That thread helped me TREMENDOUSLY with something I'm planning, and I wanted to be able to say "Thanks."

Any ideas?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Phluid said:


> Thanks, Scrap.  I was starting to get discouraged.
> 
> Do you have any advice on how I could connect with one or two of the posters on that thread?  I can't send a PM until I've posted 10 times, so I suppose I could go that route and just rack up my post-count... I just don't want to waste everyone's time reading 7 inane posts of mine so I can earn the right to contact someone else on the thread.
> 
> That thread helped me TREMENDOUSLY with something I'm planning, and I wanted to be able to say "Thanks."
> 
> Any ideas?



Well, it always nice to have someone else to say  to other new posters here.   We also have a Test Board as a subforum of our Technical Support board (near the bottom of the main forum list) where you can post to up your count, or we have a Games Forum within our Community Board where you can join in and I think some are just posting smilies or other things that will boost your count quickly.

We do appreciate that you don't want to just post random things-- we often delete nonsense posts and then your post count is back where it was!  

Very glad you have been able to get some help with your planning here!


----------



## megan104

I haven't received any confirmation either.


----------



## lovetoscrap

eastinflatables said:


> I'm stuck too. I have gmail. Anyone else w/ gmail that isn't getting the emails?





megan104 said:


> I haven't received any confirmation either.



Both of your accounts are activated.  You shouldn't be having any problems posting on our forums.


----------



## DD's Prince

I'm trying to post on the DCL forum.  Can't seem to post there.  Any ideas?

DD's Prince


----------



## PeaceLoveAndMickey

mine didnt work either, no email


----------



## annrae

I'm hoping someone can answer a question for me.  I am frequently on the GAGWTA board (cancer) and when I put my username in and my password and try to pm someone, my username and password just disappear.  I've been on this board for almost 6 years now so I cannot even begin to think of what the problem could be.  Help!  Thanks.

annrae

(Barbara)


----------



## lovetoscrap

annrae said:


> I'm hoping someone can answer a question for me.  I am frequently on the GAGWTA board (cancer) and when I put my username in and my password and try to pm someone, my username and password just disappear.  I've been on this board for almost 6 years now so I cannot even begin to think of what the problem could be.  Help!  Thanks.
> 
> annrae
> 
> (Barbara)




Please take a look at our Technical Support Forum found near the bottom of the main forum list.  Look for the threads about not staying logged on, it sounds like that is the problem you are having.  You will need to clear your cookies but you can get more specific information there.  In the first few pages of thread there are several on this problem.  

You can post there if that doesn't work or you still need help.


----------



## firecracker725

I have definitely completed registration, and I even have a few posts and replies on the boards; however, I am unable to post currently. The info box says I can only edit my posts. What happened?


----------



## lovetoscrap

firecracker725 said:


> I have definitely completed registration, and I even have a few posts and replies on the boards; however, I am unable to post currently. The info box says I can only edit my posts. What happened?



That is because your trip report was moved to the Completed Trip Reports board, per the rules of the rules of our Trip Report Forum.  That board is locked--once it is moved there no more posts are allowed.  You are still able to post on any of the other boards that we have.  

If you have a reason to post on that Trip Report you will have to PM a moderator of that board and let them know.


----------



## SayCheers

This is the only forum where I can post.  I sent two emails to the support at wdwinfo.com address, but I have not received an activation email.  I adjusted my spam settings after sending my first email, but I still have not gotten a response.  Can you please help?
Thanks,
Beth


----------



## lovetoscrap

SayCheers said:


> This is the only forum where I can post.  I sent two emails to the support at wdwinfo.com address, but I have not received an activation email.  I adjusted my spam settings after sending my first email, but I still have not gotten a response.  Can you please help?
> Thanks,
> Beth



I will see what I can do.  Give me a few days, and keep checking back here.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Forgot to ask.  Did you check your Spam/Junk mail box also?


----------



## SayCheers

Thanks!  I have been checking my spam folder just in case, since I sent the first email.  I appreciate you looking into this for me!


----------



## lovetoscrap

SayCheers said:


> Thanks!  I have been checking my spam folder just in case, since I sent the first email.  I appreciate you looking into this for me!



You are all set now and free to post around the country. . err, I mean boards.


----------



## SayCheers

I'm in!  Thanks!


----------



## D1sneyNana

I didn't receive a confirmation email.  I can't post on Disboards.  
D1sneyNana


----------



## lovetoscrap

D1sneyNana said:


> I didn't receive a confirmation email.  I can't post on Disboards.
> D1sneyNana



Sorry to hear that.  Have you followed the instructions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## D1sneyNana

Yes I have checked everything and have tried to follow all the guidelines.  It is hopeless or I am.  Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

D1sneyNana said:


> Yes I have checked everything and have tried to follow all the guidelines.  It is hopeless or I am.  Thanks!



LOL, you are not hopeless!  Sometimes things just don't work out the way they should.  So please bear with me and answer these questions so I can help get this fixed.

Did you send an email to Suppor@wdwinfo.com?

If so, when and did it include your username and description of your problem?

Have you checked your email spam/Junk box to see if it is in there?  Sometimes your setting prevent "spam" from even being downloaded from the server so you may need to check that.


----------



## D1sneyNana

Yes I did try to post to support and didn't get an answer and I have check spam and junk mail.  I did send my user name and email address.


----------



## lovetoscrap

D1sneyNana said:


> Yes I did try to post to support and didn't get an answer and I have check spam and junk mail.  I did send my user name and email address.



When did you send it?

Please send another one and if you don't get a response in a day or two let me know.  They don't answer they just resend the confirmation email so make sure to check for it.


----------



## D1sneyNana

I am on and want to say thank you for your help.


----------



## annrae

I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  I am logged in at the moment but if I try to post on GAGWTA I am immediately logged off.  This has been happening for some time now - if anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks so much.

Barbara


----------



## YetiRider

it's taken me 2 days to finally be able to log in, but I can't post on other boards.  And i just returned and had some good info to share! 
maybe i'll hear back from support soon!


----------



## lovetoscrap

annrae said:


> I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  I am logged in at the moment but if I try to post on GAGWTA I am immediately logged off.  This has been happening for some time now - if anyone has any suggestions they would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Barbara



Please see our Tech Support forum at the bottom of the main page.  This has been discussed quite a bit over there so there are mulitple threads you can look for.  



YetiRider said:


> it's taken me 2 days to finally be able to log in, but I can't post on other boards.  And i just returned and had some good info to share!
> maybe i'll hear back from support soon!



Not sure what problem you are having?  Your account is fully activated and you should be able to post everywhere expect the Completed Trip Reports .board.


----------



## magickingdomdreamer

Hi...cannot post-never received email to activate! Have checked spam and bulk mail with no luck. Emailed wdw support...no replies. User name is magickingdomdreamer. HELP PLEASE!


----------



## weluvariel

I am also unable to post and have not received an email.


----------



## lovetoscrap

magickingdomdreamer said:


> Hi...cannot post-never received email to activate! Have checked spam and bulk mail with no luck. Emailed wdw support...no replies. User name is magickingdomdreamer. HELP PLEASE!



When you email support they resend the confirmation email.  If you have still received it then please send another email to support and let them know you have already emailed and still can not get the confirmation.  If your account is still inactive in a few days post again and I will look into it.



weluvariel said:


> I am also unable to post and have not received an email.


Have you followed the directions in the first post of this thread?


----------



## weluvariel

Back up and running.  Delay on getting email from change of address.  
Thanks.


----------



## readytogotodisney

Can't post, never received email and not in my junk folder. Please help


----------



## lovetoscrap

readytogotodisney said:


> Can't post, never received email and not in my junk folder. Please help



Have you followed the instructions in the first post?


----------



## readytogotodisney

lovetoscrap said:


> Have you followed the instructions in the first post?



Yes, and I have not received an email from support. Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

readytogotodisney said:


> Yes, and I have not received an email from support. Thanks



Looks like you are up and running.


----------



## FKOHUT

trying to post to rent/trade board but am unable to. I need some help. thanks. fkohut


----------



## lovetoscrap

FKOHUT said:


> trying to post to rent/trade board but am unable to. I need some help. thanks. fkohut



There is nothing wrong with your account.  The Rent Trade board has it's own set of rules, have you read the rules posted at the top of the Rent Trade boards to see if there is a reason in there that you can't post?  If you need more help you can contact one of the DVC boards Moderators by Private Message.


----------



## my3girlz

Hi I have recieved an email but am unable to post. I get a message that I may need activated? thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

my3girlz said:


> Hi I have recieved an email but am unable to post. I get a message that I may need activated? thanks!



Please read the first post on this thread and follow the instructions there.  If you received an email after you registered you need to click on the link in that email to activate the account.


----------



## firsttripjan2011

I was able to post, and then I wasn't.  I sent an email. I am hoping it won't take a week to be fixed... as we are leaving in a week.


----------



## lovetoscrap

firsttripjan2011 said:


> I was able to post, and then I wasn't.  I sent an email. I am hoping it won't take a week to be fixed... as we are leaving in a week.



I am guessing that you changed the email for your account?  If so you need to go into the 1st email account and look for the confirmation email that was sent and click on that link.  Until then your account will be inactive.  Be sure to check your spam/junk box if you don't see it.

If you no longer have access to that account then you need to follow the directions in the first post-- send and email to support@wdwinfo.com with an explanation of the situation and what the 1st and 2nd email addresses are.


----------



## stitchnbead3

Hi there, I have read the first page and I can't find where my issue falls.  I registered a few months back, but never posted.  I have been using my DH's computer and his log in.  Now Santa has brought me my very own notebook and I want to use the previous set up log in.  I do not see "registered user" under my name, but I am unable to post.  I am able to work on my setting, but I am missing my signature.  So far that is all I have found that I can't accomplish!  I also can't find my email in my mailbox.  
Any help you can provide will be appreciated.
Thanks, Nancy


----------



## stitchnbead3

stitchnbead3 said:


> Hi there, I have read the first page and I can't find where my issue falls.  I registered a few months back, but never posted.  I have been using my DH's computer and his log in.  Now Santa has brought me my very own notebook and I want to use the previous set up log in.  I do not see "registered user" under my name, but I am unable to post.  I am able to work on my setting, but I am missing my signature.  So far that is all I have found that I can't accomplish!  I also can't find my email in my mailbox.
> Any help you can provide will be appreciated.
> Thanks, Nancy



Ok, now that I have posted here I see that under my name it does say's "registered user"  so let me go try the steps I need to go through and I will let you know what happens.


----------



## stitchnbead3

stitchnbead3 said:


> Ok, now that I have posted here I see that under my name it does say's "registered user"  so let me go try the steps I need to go through and I will let you know what happens.


I found the email and did what it told me.
If I still have an issue I will be back!
Thanks for being there - just in case!
Nancy


----------



## lovetoscrap

stitchnbead3 said:


> I found the email and did what it told me.
> If I still have an issue I will be back!
> Thanks for being there - just in case!
> Nancy



  I leave for a few hours and suddenly no one needs me anymore!   You are good to go and can post on all of our boards and make a signature.   Glad you got it working and do let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## camikey

I am unable to post on the cruise forum.  Can you help?


----------



## lovetoscrap

camikey said:


> I am unable to post on the cruise forum.  Can you help?



Please follow the directions in the first post of this thread.  You haven't completed your registration.


----------



## stnet

I changed my email address several weeks ago and never received the email to complete the change.  I have emailed several times to the above email with no response.  I checked my spam folder also and its not getting stuck in there.  I also do not have the original email as I don't have access to that account.  My new email address is an att.net account.  Thanks in advance its driving me crazy not being able to post!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

stnet said:


> I changed my email address several weeks ago and never received the email to complete the change.  I have emailed several times to the above email with no response.  I checked my spam folder also and its not getting stuck in there.  I also do not have the original email as I don't have access to that account.  My new email address is an att.net account.  Thanks in advance its driving me crazy not being able to post!!



The confirmation email is sent to your original email address.  Have you included the fact that you don't have access to the original account in your email, as well as your old and new email addresses?


----------



## stnet

I have included both my old and new email addresses I honestly don't remember what my email address was when I signed up - my email provider changed sometime several years ago but I don't know if it was before or after I signed up.


----------



## lovetoscrap

stnet said:


> I have included both my old and new email addresses I honestly don't remember what my email address was when I signed up - my email provider changed sometime several years ago but I don't know if it was before or after I signed up.



They will automatically resend the email to the same address you used when you registered.  Send another email and explain the whole situation and that you do not have access to the old email.  I will see if I can get someone to take a look at your account and check back and see if it gets resolved.


----------



## stnet

Thanks!!


----------



## camikey

I am still waiting.  I did receive and email asking for my user name, but did not get any follow up emails.


----------



## lovetoscrap

camikey said:


> I am still waiting.  I did receive and email asking for my user name, but did not get any follow up emails.



Please send another email with your username and email information and explaining what you need.  It may have gotten lost in the shuffle.  I will keep an eye on it and see what I can do to help.


----------



## DisneyElite4

I need to get my account activated again. I have sent to e-mails to support@wdwinfo.com. I am checking the inbox regularly and the spam folder and have not seen anything come through yet. I am pretty sure I am using the e-mail address I originally registered with, although I could be wrong. In my e-mails I have given the other e-mail address as well, although that account is no longer active. Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

stnet said:


> I changed my email address several weeks ago and never received the email to complete the change.





camikey said:


> I am still waiting.  I did receive and email asking for my user name, but did not get any follow up emails.





DisneyElite4 said:


> I need to get my account activated again. I have sent to e-mails to support@wdwinfo.com.



Your accounts have all been activated  .  Happy DISing!


----------



## stnet

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## rachelm23

I don't recall seeing an email. I cannot quick post. Nor do I have any subscriptions. 
rachelmccarthy@mac.com


----------



## rachelm23

never mind about quick reply.


----------



## lovetoscrap

rachelm23 said:


> I don't recall seeing an email. I cannot quick post. Nor do I have any subscriptions.
> rachelmccarthy@mac.com



Your account is activated so there is no reason you can't post, just as you have been.  Make sure you take a look at the FAQ thread at the top of this page for more information on subscribing to threads.


----------



## amandamcallister

Trying to figure this stuff out! Im not fully registered and havent seen an emial come in? Hoping to get started soon. Love this place!!


----------



## lovetoscrap

amandamcallister said:


> Trying to figure this stuff out! Im not fully registered and havent seen an emial come in? Hoping to get started soon. Love this place!!



Have you followed the directions in the first post?


----------



## perfectyears

i cant post anything on the rent points page. i have done once in the past but it wont let me do it again. ?


----------



## lovetoscrap

perfectyears said:


> i cant post anything on the rent points page. i have done once in the past but it wont let me do it again. ?



Please read the stickies at the top of Rent/Trade board.  Their rules have changed and that will explain what you need to do.


----------



## Ktolmie

I am new to this group and still trying to learn how to be able to e-mail another member but it says I don't have enough points. How do I earn points?

Kaycee


----------



## lovetoscrap

Ktolmie said:


> I am new to this group and still trying to learn how to be able to e-mail another member but it says I don't have enough points. How do I earn points?
> 
> Kaycee



PM and email are available to our contributing members.  You need to have 10 posts.  Join in our conversations and contribute answers to questions or welcome other new board members and you will have 10 posts in no time.  If you just post random things or nonsense your posts may be deleted which will keep you from reaching the required number of posts.


----------



## amandamcallister

i have emailed beofre and just again now, i cant find any replies, should i keep waiting?


----------



## lovetoscrap

amandamcallister said:


> i have emailed beofre and just again now, i cant find any replies, should i keep waiting?



Have you checked your email spam/junk box?   If you just emailed again give it a day or two.  I will check back and see if I can get someone to help out.


----------



## Kajunswty

i changed my email awhile back and either accidently deleted the email or it went to bulk and is in cyberspace. here is the messages i get when i try to post



> Kajunswty, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.





> this is what is showing for "posting rules"
> Quote:
> Posting Rules
> You may not post new threads
> You may not post replies
> You may not post attachments
> You may not edit your posts


----------



## lovetoscrap

Kajunswty said:


> i changed my email awhile back and either accidently deleted the email or it went to bulk and is in cyberspace. here is the messages i get when i try to post



*Where are you trying to post that you are getting this message?*  There does not appear to be anything wrong with your account.  It would say Registered User under your username if it was deactivated due to the email change.


----------



## mermaids1960

Not sure why I am not able to post I have email with no response yet


----------



## lovetoscrap

mermaids1960 said:


> Not sure why I am not able to post I have email with no response yet



When did you send an email to support?  
Did you include your username and email address you registered with?
Have you checked your Spam box?


----------



## mermaids1960

About a week ago, I have started to listen to the podcasts and soooo want to be a member here


----------



## lovetoscrap

mermaids1960 said:


> About a week ago, I have started to listen to the podcasts and soooo want to be a member here



Please answer the questions that I asked you above this post so I can try to help you.


----------



## Kajunswty

lovetoscrap said:


> *Where are you trying to post that you are getting this message?*  There does not appear to be anything wrong with your account.  It would say Registered User under your username if it was deactivated due to the email change.



originally i was trying to post under resorts but this morning i tested the budget board and that won't work either. 

any help / advise would be appreciated


----------



## lovetoscrap

Kajunswty said:


> originally i was trying to post under resorts but this morning i tested the budget board and that won't work either.
> 
> any help / advise would be appreciated



I am stumped.  I have sent a message to our webmasters so hopefully they can figure it out.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Kajunswty said:


> originally i was trying to post under resorts but this morning i tested the budget board and that won't work either.
> 
> any help / advise would be appreciated



Okay, the problem is because you changed your email.  Do you still have access to the original (or whatever you changed it from)  account?  If you do please look for an email from the DISboards with an activation link.

If you don't have that email or don't have access to that account then you need to send and email to support@wdwinfo.com and provide your username, old email address and new email address and and explanation of what the problem is. A new activation email should be sent to you.  If you don't receive it within a few days let me know.  Be sure to check your Spam/Junk box.


----------



## Hawk Fan

Hello.  I can't remember if I clicked on the registration email or not, since I registered 3 years ago.  I would like to post.  Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Hawk Fan said:


> Hello.  I can't remember if I clicked on the registration email or not, since I registered 3 years ago.  I would like to post.  Thanks.



Please follow the instructions in the first post on this thread to have the registration email sent to you.


----------



## toocruisin'

Hi I believe that I am a fully registered user, but maybe the fact that I have two e-mail addresses that I frequently use is causing a problem. 

Can you help me activate my account as we are booked on a Disney Cruise for 2012 and I'd like to participate on the Boards.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## lovetoscrap

toocruisin' said:


> Hi I believe that I am a fully registered user, but maybe the fact that I have two e-mail addresses that I frequently use is causing a problem.
> 
> Can you help me activate my account as we are booked on a Disney Cruise for 2012 and I'd like to participate on the Boards.
> 
> Thanks, Paul



Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread and send an email to support@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## toocruisin'

lovetoscrap said:


> Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread and send an email




Hi lovetoscrap, I wrote to the support address, providing the required information, and haven't heard from anyone; are you guys mad at me?  Happy Easter!! Paul


----------



## lovetoscrap

toocruisin' said:


> Hi lovetoscrap, I wrote to the support address, providing the required information, and haven't heard from anyone; are you guys mad at me?  Happy Easter!! Paul



Not mad.   It is a holiday time with Spring Break and Easter so it may take a little longer.  Since your issue was with 2 email addresses that could also be causing a problem.

Do you know what email account you REGISTERED on the DIS with?  And is that same account still the one that is listed in your profile or have you changed it?

The email that you will receive the activation email too will most likely be the original one you registered with.  If you no longer have access to that one then you will need to explain that in your email to Support and let them know what the current account is.  And of course you need to check your Spam/Junk box to be sure it isn't getting caught up there.

Send another email to Support (with the actual email addresses) and also let me know what the situation is with your email address (you don't need to post the actual addresses here publicly, just explain what you mean by using 2 addresses) so I can also let Admin know.

Sorry it is taking so long.


----------



## toocruisin'

Hi lovetoscrap, I sent a second e-mail to the support administrator with the email address that i used to register. I really appreciate your help.  I guess what I don't understand is what difference it makes as to which e-mail address the activation message goes to? I'm using the same sign-on name and password that I've had for a couple of years, and in today's world folks have many e-mail addresses and change or deactivate them frequently (i.e., work related, g-mail, yahoo, aol, etc.).  If the email addresses that I have provided to the administrators don't match with the initial registration address, just let me know. Thanks, Paul


----------



## lovetoscrap

toocruisin' said:


> Hi lovetoscrap, I sent a second e-mail to the support administrator with the email address that i used to register. I really appreciate your help.  I guess what I don't understand is what difference it makes as to which e-mail address the activation message goes to? I'm using the same sign-on name and password that I've had for a couple of years, and in today's world folks have many e-mail addresses and change or deactivate them frequently (i.e., work related, g-mail, yahoo, aol, etc.).  If the email addresses that I have provided to the administrators don't match with the initial registration address, just let me know. Thanks, Paul



AFAIK it is a security measure.  They will only send the activation email to the email that is on the account.  So usually that is the one you registered with.  If someone changes their address to address B then a confirmation email is sent to address A to make sure that it is the correct user making the change.  It is a way to protect your account.  If there are ever problems then we can also work with you to get you active.

Give them a day or two and I will keep checking back also to make sure you get activated.


----------



## TenPast10

...but it was just easier to start up with a new screen name, and I was able to post immediately so its all good. My preference is to use the same screen name as I use on other boards so my friends could locate me, but it seems like trying to do so wasn't worth the effort. Paul (a/k/a toocruisin')


----------



## thehowells

hello: i can seem to post on any board i have tried, but i'm unable to add attachments?


----------



## lovetoscrap

thehowells said:


> hello: i can seem to post on any board i have tried, but i'm unable to add attachments?



No one is able to add attachments.  Please take a look at the FAQ and the Video Tutorial threads for information on posting photos.


----------



## thehowells

ok, i misread then, thanks


----------



## inhotfla

Thanks that helps me out.


----------



## rs505

My daughter registered for the site, but can't post.  Her user name is smileybubbles and she listed lianafaith@comcast.net is her e-mail.  I had to send in the parental consent, and have tried to contact via e-mail, but no luck.

She really wants to add her insights.

Thanks.


----------



## mousesf

When will I be able to post a thread? It tells me my threads need admin approval. Please let me know what I can do  It does not say registered user under my name it says "earning my ears" Thank you.

Becca


----------



## lovetoscrap

mousesf said:


> When will I be able to post a thread? It tells me my threads need admin approval. Please let me know what I can do  It does not say registered user under my name it says "earning my ears" Thank you.
> 
> Becca



Where are you trying to post?  You should be able to post a new thread anywhere but on the DVC Rent/Trade board without any approval.

ETA:   Please try to start a new thread here on the Welcome Board tonight and I will try to see what is happening.  I am headed to bed so I will check back in the morning.


----------



## mousesf

It is on the DVC Rent board - I was looking for points and from the description thought that was where to go!


----------



## lovetoscrap

mousesf said:


> It is on the DVC Rent board - I was looking for points and from the description thought that was where to go!



Have you read the Sticky Threads at the top of the of the Rent Trade Board?  I do not believe you are allowed to post a new thread if you are looking for points.  New threads are only for those that have points to offer and have met the boards requirements to be able to post them.  You will need to read through the offers listed and you can then respond to those if there is something that will work for you.

All of the posts there are moderated to be sure the rules are followed.  You are able to post new threads on any other forum (except the Completed Trip Reports)


----------



## darius200

I only received email but without link confirmation request, still possible for me to post ?


----------



## lovetoscrap

darius200 said:


> I only received email but without link confirmation request, still possible for me to post ?



You appear to be fully registered.  You should have no problems posting.


----------



## hlizard

I am not able to post anything either. I have activated my account and it wont let me post my email on here.


----------



## lovetoscrap

hlizard said:


> I am not able to post anything either. I have activated my account and it wont let me post my email on here.



You appear to be able to post just fine?  I am not sure why you would post your email on a public forum, but there is a minimum posting limit for any links to show up.


----------



## freogirl66

ok..seems I should have posted in here that I am having issues...am sure I had posts not that long ago..


----------



## lovetoscrap

freogirl66 said:


> ok..seems I should have posted in here that I am having issues...am sure I had posts not that long ago..



Did you change your email address on the account?


----------



## freogirl66

no..have had this email address for years...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Then somehow you never completed your registration process.  Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread to get the confirmation email sent to you.


----------



## freogirl66

I did...I emailed support on April 14...


----------



## lovetoscrap

Please try sending another email.  We have just had a huge server move and it is possible that the email got lost in cyberspace.  It can sometimes take a few days for a response.  I will check back with you.


----------



## freogirl66

did that as well..maybe I need to make a hotmail account and join with another name?


----------



## lovetoscrap

freogirl66 said:


> did that as well..maybe I need to make a hotmail account and join with another name?



That would be the quickest solution.


----------



## ausmum66

thanks for all your help   (freogirl66)


----------



## lovetoscrap

Glad you are able to post now.


----------



## Plutonian Kaiser

I received a welcome email but no link to confirm my account


----------



## Plutonian Kaiser

Why can i not login on my laptop? It says thanks for logging in but then kicks me back to the main page like i never logged in.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Plutonian Kaiser said:


> I received a welcome email but no link to confirm my account





Plutonian Kaiser said:


> Why can i not login on my laptop? It says thanks for logging in but then kicks me back to the main page like i never logged in.



Your account appears to be fine.  For your question about your laptop issues you will need to post on our Tech Support Board found near the bottom of the main forum page.


----------



## bigdave10000

I sent a PM to support but never heard back.  Hoping to get some help.  When I try to go to the Community Board I get this message.

"bigdave10000, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system? 
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation." 


I am not sure what it wrong.


----------



## lovetoscrap

bigdave10000 said:


> I sent a PM to support but never heard back.  Hoping to get some help.  When I try to go to the Community Board I get this message.
> 
> "bigdave10000, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation."
> 
> 
> I am not sure what it wrong.



Are you logged in when that happens?  Does it happen on any other boards?  You will need to post about this on the Tech Support Board.  It isn't a problem with an incomplete registration.


----------



## bigdave10000

When I am logged out I can see and get into the Community Board.  When I am logged in it isn't even listed as available.

Thanks, I will try the support forum.


----------



## Vacation4ever

I have registered on the site last year. I only observed topics and post other members made. I now would like to also post questions, but it won't allow me to do so. Please Help me.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Vacation4ever said:


> I have registered on the site last year. I only observed topics and post other members made. I now would like to also post questions, but it won't allow me to do so. Please Help me.



Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.  You never completed your registration and will need to send an email to support.  Or reregister with a new username and be sure to complete that registration right away.


----------



## Vacation4ever

nothing yet????


----------



## lovetoscrap

Vacation4ever said:


> nothing yet????



Have you sent an email?


----------



## Vacation4ever

Yes I did


----------



## lovetoscrap

I would suggest that you go ahead and just reregister with a new username.  You will need to use a different email address.  Make sure it is one you have access too because an email will be sent to it to confirm your registration.


----------



## happydisneymom

So I changed my username/account as suggested. I have recieved the first e-mail and now waiting on the second. I have emailed support....last month about my old account and nothing. I made a new account so I could post on the forums. Any more suggestions???

Thanks


----------



## lovetoscrap

happydisneymom said:


> So I changed my username/account as suggested. I have recieved the first e-mail and now waiting on the second. I have emailed support....last month about my old account and nothing. I made a new account so I could post on the forums. Any more suggestions???
> 
> Thanks



There is only one email.  You are all set up and able to post on all of our boards.


----------



## happydisneymom

thanks for the help


----------



## LGH1946

All of a sudden i'm told my user name is not good and that I have to register to look at slide show pictures on Disney Information Station???? I couldn't register so requested to change password and I have but still can't see slideshow. But I WAS able to sign on to Disboards and am able to e-mail you with my regular user name and new password. What gives? I appreciate any help I can get. I will open a whole new account if I can get instructions. Thanks.


----------



## lovetoscrap

LGH1946 said:


> All of a sudden i'm told my user name is not good and that I have to register to look at slide show pictures on Disney Information Station???? I couldn't register so requested to change password and I have but still can't see slideshow. But I WAS able to sign on to Disboards and am able to e-mail you with my regular user name and new password. What gives? I appreciate any help I can get. I will open a whole new account if I can get instructions. Thanks.



Your account as far as using the DISboards is fine. Can you post a link to the page you are having problems with?


----------



## LGH1946

sorry, i don't know what you mean by post a link. I'm  not very good with computers. I just tried to register with a new name and the first time i tried to sign on it said it was invalid. All I want  to do is look at a slide show of pictures from an email that i get almost every day and it is titled DIS. it says i'm not allowed to see slide show since not registered.  I think i have tried to see slide show before and it wouldn't let me. I've been on Disboards for at least 5 years!


----------



## lovetoscrap

LGH1946 said:


> sorry, i don't know what you mean by post a link. I'm  not very good with computers. I just tried to register with a new name and the first time i tried to sign on it said it was invalid. All I want  to do is look at a slide show of pictures from an email that i get almost every day and it is titled DIS. it says i'm not allowed to see slide show since not registered.  I think i have tried to see slide show before and it wouldn't let me. I've been on Disboards for at least 5 years!



I am not sure why you would be getting daily email from the DIS? Is it from a thread you have subscribed to?  I am not familiar with what you are trying to do.  I would suggest you send an email to admin@wdwinfo.com .


----------



## LGH1946

sorry, it is titled  DIS UPDATES it has daily new about Disney World and Disneyland too. I must have signed up somewhere for it . I lot getting all kind of news and I can get some pics just not get it in a slideshow. thanks i will go to the admin.


----------



## MegN529

Hello! I registered today but have not received an activation email. How long does it usually take? Thank you! Looking forward to talking with you all


----------



## lovetoscrap

MegN529 said:


> Hello! I registered today but have not received an activation email. How long does it usually take? Thank you! Looking forward to talking with you all



Your account is activated.  You are free to post on the boards.


----------



## MegN529

Thank you!


----------



## tlkgt76

Sorry, I'm sure you're tired of this!!  I can't post to or read some of the threads either.  I've tried begging vial email and contact links with no luck.  I have a feeling its due to my hotmail account, which I check daily (junk folder included) Is there anything else I can do?

I'm getting ready for our fifth trip to Disney World and my first Disney Cruise since I boarded the Oceanic through Premier Cruise Lines in the 80's!  

I've got some questions I'd love to post and I'm sure I can help others out as well.  

Help.....PLEASE???


----------



## lovetoscrap

tlkgt76 said:


> Sorry, I'm sure you're tired of this!!  I can't post to or read some of the threads either.  I've tried begging vial email and contact links with no luck.  I have a feeling its due to my hotmail account, which I check daily (junk folder included) Is there anything else I can do?
> 
> I'm getting ready for our fifth trip to Disney World and my first Disney Cruise since I boarded the Oceanic through Premier Cruise Lines in the 80's!
> 
> I've got some questions I'd love to post and I'm sure I can help others out as well.
> 
> Help.....PLEASE???



I have contacted a Webmaster on your behalf.  Hopefully they can help you get your account registered.


----------



## lovetoscrap

tlkgt76 said:


> Sorry, I'm sure you're tired of this!!  I can't post to or read some of the threads either.  I've tried begging vial email and contact links with no luck.  I have a feeling its due to my hotmail account, which I check daily (junk folder included) Is there anything else I can do?
> 
> I'm getting ready for our fifth trip to Disney World and my first Disney Cruise since I boarded the Oceanic through Premier Cruise Lines in the 80's!
> 
> I've got some questions I'd love to post and I'm sure I can help others out as well.
> 
> Help.....PLEASE???



Your account is all set now but you may need to go into your profile and be sure the email in there is correct.


----------



## wvhokies

I was an active member about a year ago, but I've been trying to reply to a post and I keep getting the error message saying I'm either not logged in or I don't have permission to post.  Can you help me?


----------



## lovetoscrap

wvhokies said:


> I was an active member about a year ago, but I've been trying to reply to a post and I keep getting the error message saying I'm either not logged in or I don't have permission to post.  Can you help me?



Not sure why?  Your account is fine.  Can you please post a link to the thread you are trying to reply to?


----------



## wvhokies

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3049192


----------



## lovetoscrap

There doesn't appear to be any reason that you can't post there.  You just need to be sure that you are logged in.  Be sure to click the "Remember Me" box and to make sure your browser settings aren't causing you to be automatically logged out.


----------



## wvhokies

I didn't have the Remember Me box checked.  I guess that was it.  Thanks!


----------



## ixmnrs

My daughter tried to register but because she is under 13, I had to fill out a form. The fax number on the form is not in service. Is there away to activate the account online or an email I can send the form to?
Account: qtpie113

My account : ixmnrs


----------



## Bnb0627

[I am having problems on my mobile app. I am logged in, have been registered and have 100 posts. All of the sudden cant post, unless I use someone's quote. I have not changed my email address.


----------



## lovetoscrap

Bnb0627 said:


> [I am having problems on my mobile app. I am logged in, have been registered and have 100 posts. All of the sudden cant post, unless I use someone's quote. I have not changed my email address.



You will need to post about this on the Technical Support Board.  This thread is only for people who's DIS account is not activated.  I can't help with mobile app issues.


----------



## JustLoveDisney

This is the only post I have been able to make in months wonder what is going on with my account? Ugh


----------



## lovetoscrap

JustLoveDisney said:


> This is the only post I have been able to make in months wonder what is going on with my account? Ugh



Please read the first post in this thread.  Your account has not been activated by clicking on the confirmation link you would have received when you joined.  Please follow the instructions in the first post to have the link resent.


----------



## dislover8943

I am unable to post on certain boards. For example the trip report board. I can't seem to figure it out. I think my email listed is sweetbuns8943@yahoo.com    I think that is the only one I have used I do have another email dsmith8943@gmail.com. I don't think I ever tried to change it though. Thank you for any help


----------



## lovetoscrap

dislover8943 said:


> I am unable to post on certain boards. For example the trip report board. I can't seem to figure it out. I think my email listed is sweetbuns8943@yahoo.com    I think that is the only one I have used I do have another email dsmith8943@gmail.com. I don't think I ever tried to change it though. Thank you for any help



Are you trying to post on the Completed Trip Reports Board?  That board does not allow any new posts.  I don't see any reason why you wouldn't be able to post on any of the other boards on the DIS.


----------



## Eileen518

I was looking at DCL for August 15 on the Dream wanted to bond with my fellow travelers.unable to do so.  Please help


----------



## lovetoscrap

Eileen518 said:


> I was looking at DCL for August 15 on the Dream wanted to bond with my fellow travelers.unable to do so.  Please help



Please follow the instructions in the first post of this thread.  Your account has not been activated.  You need to send an email to support@wdwinfo.com from the email that you used when you registered.


----------



## rs90909

Hi-i am interested in renting points and can not post. I do not understand. I have rented points several times on this site.


----------



## rs90909

Hi-I just posted but had one more question. How do you end up with enough posts to qualify yourself-when you can not post. I am confused....


----------



## rs90909

Also is there a phone number to call for support?


----------



## rs90909

Oh-I just realized...maybe I can post on everything other than the renting points forum...


----------



## lovetoscrap

I don't see any reason why you can't post.  I am not completely familiar with the Points Rental Board rules so please read the stickies at the top of that forum and PM a moderator from that board directly if you are having trouble.  I think that they moderate all posts on that board so it may be that your post is waiting to be approved.


----------



## lilmissy7789

I am new here, and haven't received and activation email... not even in my "Junk" folder... is there something else I need to do so I can start posting my own questions..?

Thanks, 
Shannon


----------



## lovetoscrap

lilmissy7789 said:


> I am new here, and haven't received and activation email... not even in my "Junk" folder... is there something else I need to do so I can start posting my own questions..?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shannon



Your account is already activated.  It looks like you have already figured that out and posted elsewhere.   to the DIS!


----------



## SparkleMommy

I received an email confirming my registration on DIS forums but there wasn't a link in it.


----------



## TestingH2O

I also received an email with no link, and it appears I too can post.

HOWEVER, when I navigate between boards, I get kicked off and told to log in again, so I do.  I then get an error message that tells me I'm wrong and only have a couple more chances.  However, I show up as logged in!  Any thoughts?

BTW- I forgot to subscribe to a post.  Is there anyway to go back and do that?


----------



## cariann77

I haven't logged on in a few years. I can reply to posts,  but I am unable to create new threads. I don't see anywhere where I could resend an activation email in case I didn't do it the first time around.  Please help!
Thank you!


----------



## lovetoscrap

cariann77 said:


> I haven't logged on in a few years. I can reply to posts,  but I am unable to create new threads. I don't see anywhere where I could resend an activation email in case I didn't do it the first time around.  Please help!
> Thank you!


Your account is fine.  There is a New Thread button at the top and bottom right of the thread list on each board.  You just need to click on that to start a thread.


----------



## cariann77

Oh goodness. I do not know how I missed that blue box the first time around. I swear I looked everywhere! Thanks for your help!!

***Update*** I'm not crazy. The box doesn't appear on the Disney for Families board until you roll your mouse over it. That's how I missed it.


----------



## Eastern2

I am having trouble logging into my original username. I made this new account to post here. (I may have used the same email address.) Can it be recovered?


----------



## lovetoscrap

Eastern2 said:


> I am having trouble logging into my original username. I made this new account to post here. (I may have used the same email address.) Can it be recovered?


 Please follow the directions in the first post in this thread and send an email so support@wdwinfo.com.


----------



## dogpeeps

I did not receive my email using my info so opened a new account. Sure would like to keep my old account. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## lovetoscrap

I am not sure what you are referring to?  Did you have an account that you have used previously?


dogpeeps said:


> I did not receive my email using my info so opened a new account. Sure would like to keep my old account. Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## dogpeeps

lovetoscrap said:


> I am not sure what you are referring to?  Did you have an account that you have used previously?




Yes,I have had  an account under username "airhead " since 2000. I cannot log in to that account . I do not receive the link sent in an email. I started a new account with username "dogpeeps" inorder to get some help.


----------



## lovetoscrap

dogpeeps said:


> Yes,I have had  an account under username "airhead " since 2000. I cannot log in to that account . I do not receive the link sent in an email. I started a new account with username "dogpeeps" inorder to get some help.


Sorry, I am not sure I am understanding.  I see that "airhead" has posted nearly 500 times and last posted on Jan 28th of this year so that account is active.  You just need to log in with the username and password.


----------



## JulieSharp

Hi,
Not sure where to post this, I have used the 'contact us' option too.

My husband it seems has been banned...?!

You have been banned for the following reason: Registered to Spam.

Can you explain why? We use the same pc, he has been a member since 2005 with close to 8000 posts.
Doesn't post as much these days but....why has he been banned?

username johnnysharp2

Julie


----------



## lovetoscrap

Please follow the directions in the first post of this thread and have your husband send an email to support@wdwinfo.com.  A few of our members have had this issue since the switch to the new boards.

You might also post this on the New Board Issues board in the Tech Support forum.


----------



## JohnnySharp2

Thanks - all resolved now.


----------

